# Zebralight SC600 & SC600W discussion part 2



## PoliceScannerMan (Jan 3, 2012)

Part 1 here. 

This thread is discussion all things SC600 and SC600W


----------



## MikeWilson (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm thrilled with mine. The tint is annoyingly green and the mode selector a little confusing at times however the output on low and high is astonishing. An excellent light for my day bag.. Highly recommended 


Sent from my mobile using TapaTalk (so please excuse bad grammar & spelling!)


----------



## burntoshine (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Zebra light SC600 (W) discussion part 2*

i see absolutely no green in either one of my SC600w's. i wonder if some people got a bad tint, or if some people are just seeing the tints differently. 

i really love the tint on mine. it's an ideal neutral white, in my opinion.


----------



## 00ChevyScott (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: Zebra light SC600 (W) discussion part 2*

Where is a reputable place to buy one? I see most places are sold out/back ordered. Is ebay a safe place to buy one?


----------



## pjandyho (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: Zebra light SC600 (W) discussion part 2*

Hey guys, don't mind being more specific? Those who complained seeing green in the tint, are you talking about SC600 or SC600w?


----------



## nanucq (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: Zebra light SC600 (W) discussion part 2*

My sc600 is a little greenish on low too when i compare it with my SC80 (very pure white), but it's the same with my PA40. It seems to be XML CW related.
Don't have tested SC600W.....yet 



> Where is a reputable place to buy one? I see most places are sold out/back ordered. Is ebay a safe place to buy one?



And http://www.zebralight.com/ ?


----------



## specimen (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: Zebra light SC600 (W) discussion part 2*

For me, I like this flashlight but the switch is the reason that will be the last zebralight I buy if they still continue this kind of swithch.
It's not easy to use in real life. 

I know that many people feel happy with the new switch but not for me. It make my thumb pain.
I plan to use it as EDC.
But because of switch after I try for 2-3 days.
I keep it in box and never use it again.

(sorry for my English)


----------



## shane45_1911 (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: Zebra light SC600 (W) discussion part 2*



specimen said:


> For me I like this flashlight but the switch is the reason that this will be the last zebralight I buy.
> It's not easy to use in real life.



Is it the switch itself you don't like, or the programming (series of clicks) you don't like?


----------



## pjandyho (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: Zebra light SC600 (W) discussion part 2*



specimen said:


> For me, I like this flashlight but the switch is the reason that will be the last zebralight I buy if they still continue this kind of swithch.
> It's not easy to use in real life.
> 
> I know that many people feel happy with the new switch but not for me. It make my thumb pain.
> ...


I understand. Before the SC600 was out I did mention somewhere that the switch is ok but just need to be recessed deeper. There is no need to toughen the switch as it will make the switching and double clicking harder. Was a little disappointed when ZL decided to go with a switch that is harder to activate despite having it recessed deeper. Overall, I am still happy with it and they are (2x SC600 and 1x SC600w) my favorite mid-sized power lights to date.


----------



## 00ChevyScott (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: Zebra light SC600 (W) discussion part 2*



nanucq said:


> My sc600 is a little greenish on low too when i compare it with my SC80 (very pure white), but it's the same with my PA40. It seems to be XML CW related.
> Don't have tested SC600W.....yet
> 
> 
> ...



If you would've checked your own link you'd see they're back ordered...


----------



## specimen (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: Zebra light SC600 (W) discussion part 2*



shane45_1911 said:


> Is it the switch itself you don't like, or the programming (series of clicks) you don't like?


Only the switch.
The programming is nice, multi level and not make the user confuse


----------



## selas (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: Zebra light SC600 (W) discussion part 2*



00ChevyScott said:


> If you would've checked your own link you'd see they're back ordered...



According to this post, "it seems they are probably no[t]".


----------



## Lite_me (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: Zebra light SC600 (W) discussion part 2*



specimen said:


> For me, I like this flashlight but the switch is the reason that will be the last zebralight I buy if they still continue this kind of swithch.
> It's not easy to use in real life.
> 
> I know that many people feel happy with the new switch but not for me. It make my thumb pain.
> ...


I agree with you. I have posted elsewhere about my displeasure with the new switch on the SC600(w) also. 

Here was my remedy. 

I looked around in one of my junk drawers and found these. You could call them either hard rubber or soft plastic. I don't know, but they are flexible. As you can see, they're called bumpers but I believe their intended use is as pads/feet to keep items from scratching or sliding on a surface.

The larger one, about 5/8in in diameter fit near perfectly. It adds just enough height to make the switching much easier to activate. But not enough that it would cause accidental activation, at least not in my opinion. The adhesive seems to be holding well enough. If it doesn't, I'll find another solution to keep it in place as I like it much better than stock. It takes away some of that "button" feel, but the switch works great just the same.

I took some pics so you can get a better idea what I'm talking about. I did these on my laptop. Not the best thing for making sure they look ok, so hope they come out.


----------



## pocketlight (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: Zebra light SC600 (W) discussion part 2*

has anyone tried modifying the reflector to a non-orange peel or adding an spherical lens so it can be a more focused beam? :huh:


----------



## Fitz (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: Zebra light SC600 (W) discussion part 2*

I know I've seen pictures of the SC600W with the body engraving actually having the "W" after the 600, my "W" arrived from a dealer yesterday but it looks identical to the cool white, just has "SC600" engraved on it. Definitely a warm emitter, just no distinguishing markings. I'll have to put a label on the tailcap or something to tell them apart. I wonder if they ran out of correctly marked bodies or something...


----------



## Lite_me (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: Zebra light SC600 (W) discussion part 2*



Fitz said:


> I know I've seen pictures of the SC600W with the body engraving actually having the "W" after the 600, my "W" arrived from a dealer yesterday but it looks identical to the cool white, just has "SC600" engraved on it. Definitely a warm emitter, just no distinguishing markings. I'll have to put a label on the tailcap or something to tell them apart. I wonder if they ran out of correctly marked bodies or something...


It's most likely one of the earlier released models of the w then. It probably doesn't have the 5min step-down either. Mine is like that.


----------



## Fitz (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: Zebra light SC600 (W) discussion part 2*



Lite_me said:


> It's most likely one of the earlier released models of the w then. It probably doesn't have the 5min step-down either. Mine is like that.



Could be, although I just ordered it last week and It wasn't in stock until then. Not worried about the lack of stepdown at all if that's the case.


----------



## scout24 (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: Zebra light SC600 (W) discussion part 2*

I have a "regular" early SC600, and would like opinions on the dropping down modes as the battery drains feature. I'd probably carry mine more, but with the 18650, I'm not going to carry a spare cell, and don't want to be left with a dead light. Does it work well? How long does it give you in the lower levels as it's dropping? Not to compare apples and oranges, but I'm guessing it works like the HDS/Ra lights? I'm considering a new one, and would like your thoughts...


----------



## bodhran (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: Zebra light SC600 (W) discussion part 2*

SC600w shipped today. I really like my cool 600 but I'm a neutral, warm guy at heart.


----------



## Bill S. (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: Zebra light SC600 (W) discussion part 2*

Just got my SC600 today. New stock at Illumination Gear. Fantastic light as far as I can tell.


----------



## offthetrail (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: Zebra light SC600 (W) discussion part 2*

My SC600W was an early order from November, and it does not have the "w" engraved on the body either. But, it does have the 5-min step down. love this light! first zebra, and first neutral flashlight. (I have a neutral spark headlamp that I love also)


----------



## DWood (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: Zebra light SC600 (W) discussion part 2*

Mine has the W, and I find the switch and UI to be a big plus. No problems with the switch at all.


----------



## maxrep12 (Jan 4, 2012)

The switch felt on the firm side when I received the light. With use it has definitely become more relaxed.


----------



## specimen (Jan 5, 2012)

*Re: Zebra light SC600 (W) discussion part 2*



Lite_me said:


> I agree with you. I have posted elsewhere about my displeasure with the new switch on the SC600(w) also.
> 
> Here was my remedy.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your information. I will try.


----------



## Diablo_331 (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Zebra light SC600 (W) discussion part 2*

I just typed up a nice long post but once again..CPF fails.

The Ti clip is from Jason at Dark Sucks aka archer6817j. The foil is necessary to make contact between the body and tailcap. A more permanent solution could be a washer or ring of sorts that is the same diameter and width of the unanodized portion at the rear of the light when the tailcap is removed. It could be droped in the tailcap and should still allow tailcap lockout but seeing as that is of no concern to me, I'll be sticking with the aluminum foil for now at least. I'll let the photos do the rest of the talking.







http://i864.photobucket.com/albums/ab201/bac22282/2012-01-05203952.jpg

http://i864.photobucket.com/albums/ab201/bac22282/2012-01-05210331.jpg

http://i864.photobucket.com/albums/ab201/bac22282/2012-01-05210339.jpg


----------



## CarpentryHero (Jan 7, 2012)

*Re: Zebra light SC600 (W) discussion part 2*

Wow that is a gorgeous clip, I use the stock clip for inside pocket carry in my Carhartt side pocket. For while not at work I have a Thor's hammer custom leather holster. Mine is cool white and I carry two spare batteries in my coat.


----------



## fnj (Jan 7, 2012)

*Re: Zebra light SC600 (W) discussion part 2*



burntoshine said:


> i see absolutely no green in either one of my SC600w's. i wonder if some people got a bad tint, or if some people are just seeing the tints differently.
> 
> i really love the tint on mine. it's an ideal neutral white, in my opinion.



Tint is practically the most subjective thing there is.


----------



## hatman (Jan 7, 2012)

*Re: Zebra light SC600 (W) discussion part 2*

Ordered Thursday morning, delivered Saturday afternoon.

Barely had time to charge up my leftover AW200 batteries that I kept from the Fenix TK11R2 I gave away for Christmas. The 2200s fit and work fine.

Initial reaction: indoors, on a white wall, tint seems very similar to my SC60W, which is to say, wonderful.

Love the new switch!

As to that Ti clip above, yikes that's beautiful!


----------



## glendayle (Jan 7, 2012)

*Re: Zebra light SC600 (W) discussion part 2*

I'm still a newbie to the flashlight world. I got a christmas bonus($100 AMEX gift card) and decided to purchase one of these with it. Ordered the neutral. Now I just need to decide which battery to order and which charger. Thinking cotton pickers, but I still haven't gotten a response if you can use it with a AC wall adapter that has a USB port on it.


----------



## andrewnewman (Jan 7, 2012)

*Re: Zebra light SC600 (W) discussion part 2*



glendayle said:


> I'm still a newbie to the flashlight world. I got a christmas bonus($100 AMEX gift card) and decided to purchase one of these with it. Ordered the neutral. Now I just need to decide which battery to order and which charger. Thinking cotton pickers, but I still haven't gotten a response if you can use it with a AC wall adapter that has a USB port on it.



I have a cottonpickers USB charger and use it regularly with an AC wall adapter. I would even recommend it as some laptop USB ports are limited to around 500mA where this is less likely an issue with wall adapters.


----------



## bodhran (Jan 7, 2012)

*Re: Zebra light SC600 (W) discussion part 2*

Also recieved my SC600w today from Zebralight. Has the w and 5 min. stepdown, though not a big deal. I could not be happier with the tint. Creamy without a hint of green on any level. What did surprise me though is how much darker the finish is compared to my SC600. Easy way to tell them appart I guess though I don't see myself using the 600 that much now. Have been running mine on LG 2800 batteries without problems.


----------



## glendayle (Jan 7, 2012)

*Re: Zebra light SC600 (W) discussion part 2*



andrewnewman said:


> I have a cottonpickers USB charger and use it regularly with an AC wall adapter. I would even recommend it as some laptop USB ports are limited to around 500mA where this is less likely an issue with wall adapters.



Thinking about ordering the one with 2 different settings? suggestions on what charge levels to request? Not sure on batteries yet. Thinking about going with the Redilast 2600 mA. Any reason I should go for the 2900/3100mA instead? I'm not necessarily in need of longer run-time and the 2600 seems a good value to me.


----------



## hatman (Jan 7, 2012)

*Re: Zebra light SC600 (W) discussion part 2*

Sorry -- double post.


----------



## Diablo_331 (Jan 7, 2012)

glendayle said:


> Thinking about ordering the one with 2 different settings? suggestions on what charge levels to request? Not sure on batteries yet. Thinking about going with the Redilast 2600 mA. Any reason I should go for the 2900/3100mA instead? I'm not necessarily in need of longer run-time and the 2600 seems a good value to me.



If it were me I would do something below 100ma and then around 500ma to cover pretty much any cell out there.


----------



## jhc37013 (Jan 7, 2012)

*Re: Zebra light SC600 (W) discussion part 2*



glendayle said:


> I'm still a newbie to the flashlight world. I got a christmas bonus($100 AMEX gift card) and decided to purchase one of these with it. Ordered the neutral. Now I just need to decide which battery to order and which charger. Thinking cotton pickers, but I still haven't gotten a response if you can use it with a AC wall adapter that has a USB port on it.



Check out either AW or Redilast and I like the new Eagletac 3100mah cells, for a charger if your just mainly going to charge one battery I use the 4sevens single bay charger and it works great, I have the more expensive Pila dual bay charger but the 4sevens has a faster charge and I mostly charge one battery at a time now and then so the 47's works out great.

The AW, Redilast and Eagletac 18650 all use cells from Panasonic but I like the Eagletac because the 3100mah version fits my SC600 better it's a little smaller in diameter compared to the AW and Redilast 3100mah's and has a real button top which works well in other light's as well, it doesn't hurt it a few bucks cheaper to.


----------



## Philonous (Jan 7, 2012)

Having used and carried the SC600 for a few months now, I can honestly say it's a superb light. I just love having all the options, all that runtime, and all that output (and space!) in my pocket.


At this point, my only (extremely minor!) quibble is with the clip. For a removable clip, it's pretty secure and solid, perhaps even too much - I had to work on it a bit to make it flexible enough that it didn't tear up my pockets putting it on. But I suppose it's better if it's initially too secure than never secure enough. However, what did disappoint me somewhat is that in addition to ditching the screw-on clip found on models like the SC51, they have also ditched one of the best features of that clip and light - its ability to clip stand. We all know Zebralight make wonderful tail-standing lights, but one of my favourite features on the SC51 was the way the clip forms a stable tripd, allowing you to stand the light on its clip. This was clearly a deliberate and extremely clever design feature, and a wonderful combination of form and function. I just think it's a shame ZL didn't retain this aspect of the old clip design, as it doesn't seem like it would be that difficult to do.


----------



## DM51 (Jan 8, 2012)

*Re: Zebra light SC600 (W) discussion part 2*



Diablo_331 said:


> I just typed up a nice long post but once again... CPF fails.


What you really mean is *you *failed to copy/save it before hitting submit. Most people have learned to take this simple precaution.

Some of your photos are too large. Please resize them to comply with Rule 3.


----------



## Diablo_331 (Jan 8, 2012)

I have learned to copy before hitting reply. It was unrelated. I hosted the photos using photobucket. I wasn't aware that they would be too large. I do not know how to resize them. Please feel free to delete them.


----------



## DM51 (Jan 8, 2012)

Photobucket has a facility to resize images. When you have done that, you may re-post them.


----------



## Chip (Jan 8, 2012)

I can't decide between cool white and neutral white. I have a "cool white" P10, and I love the color. I think whites look great, pure, and I can't imagine what a "warm" light would look like in ever day use. I might go neutral white just because it's different. My other light is a Klarus XT10 and I think its way too green. I don't enjoy using it around the house, the walls and things all look green to my eye.


----------



## kenL (Jan 9, 2012)

Yeah me too, can't decide between Neutral or the Cool version. In general I prefer cool, but i do have a 47 quark in neutral and like it very much. How is the SC600W compared to the quark neutral? It's warmer or cooler? Also for the cool version on the SC600, is the green colour very noticeable? I am ready to pull the trigger, please help me decide. Thanks


----------



## amraspalantir (Jan 10, 2012)

guys is it safe to use AW IMR batts on this light? thanks


----------



## radellaf (Jan 10, 2012)

IMR is fine just would have a shorter runtime.

Also, wanted to say I just reread the 2900/3100 spec sheet and max charge is 800 and some mA. A 1 amp setting is too high. Also, for a full charge, the cottonpickers below 700mA are pushing it about having too low a cutoff current.


----------



## thaugen (Jan 10, 2012)

I just placed an order for a SC600. I was one of the pre-order owners of the non-stepdown SC600w, but returned it to Zebralight for a refund. The tint on the neutral was nice, but I think the cool version is the way to go for maximum lumens!


----------



## hatman (Jan 10, 2012)

I prefer neutral for walking the dogs in a mostly dark setting or for anywhere else that I don't need either a thrower or maximum lumens.

For an urban setting, with bright lights around me, I might well prefer cool white.

For indoors, maybe a tossup or a slight preference for neutral.

Right now, I'm mostly carrying my new SC600W or my 60W or single cell ThruNite neutrals.

My cool white Quarks don't get much pocket time these days.


----------



## bodhran (Jan 10, 2012)

The question is, does the advantages of a warmer tint and CRI outweight the advantages of higher lumens. For everyday use I usualy don't need more than 100-200 lumens so with the SC600, the difference of 645 vs 750 lumens doesn't bother me at all. It still offers a lot of light when you need it and 645 lumens is nothing to sneeze at. I have both versions and compared together, the 600w is clearly the winner IMHO.


----------



## derfyled (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm also in the CW vs NW dilemma. If a generous soul would like to post some beamshots of both model, I'm sure a lot of folks would appreciate...


----------



## Bill S. (Jan 10, 2012)

derfyled said:


> I'm also in the CW vs NW dilemma. If a generous soul would like to post some beamshots of both model, I'm sure a lot of folks would appreciate...



+1.

I have the SC600 and like it a lot. Don't really notice anything about the beam I don't like. To me it's a nice clean white. OK, but on the edges it looks yellowish, maybe amber. But the main beam isn't.


----------



## pocketlight (Jan 10, 2012)

Also in a side note, the new version (v3) that comes with step down and lanyard ring has a diferent contact point for the battery to the head, instead of just a button, it has a spring. Sorry for the Iphone 4 picture. Also my AW 2900s fit just fine and it feels like it could hold bigger batteries so I ordered 2 Redilast 3100 to try them.


----------



## bodhran (Jan 10, 2012)

There is a youtube video of the SC600 cool vs neutral.


----------



## pblanch (Jan 10, 2012)

Pocket light I think that photo turned out quite well for an iphone camera. Interesting they are using a spring now. I just wonder what the reason was behind it and if there has been any additional length added to it. I only have the original pre-order one.


----------



## pocketlight (Jan 10, 2012)

pblanch said:


> Pocket light I think that photo turned out quite well for an iphone camera. Interesting they are using a spring now. I just wonder what the reason was behind it and if there has been any additional length added to it. I only have the original pre-order one.



My logic behind the new spring set up is that it might help keeping heat separate from the LED and the battery. Also when you add a new battery it doesn't "hit" the circuit board. I really dont think it added any length to it but I have no precise way to prove me wrong besides the manufactures specs. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lite_me (Jan 10, 2012)

pocketlight said:


> My logic behind the new spring set up is that it might help keeping heat separate from the LED and the battery. Also when you add a new battery it doesn't "hit" the circuit board. I really dont think it added any length to it but I have no precise way to prove me wrong besides the manufactures specs. :thumbsup:


It would also help keep the battery from loosing connection when set down for tail-standing duties. An abrupt hit on the tail can cause it to loose power, turning off the light. Also consider dropping it could cause it to do that too.


----------



## pocketlight (Jan 10, 2012)

I do a lot of hiking and camping and i was curious about Zebralights IPX8 (2 meters, 30 minutes) Waterproof rating, does this mean I could swim with the flashlight? Could it be submerged underwater? or just rain? Has anyone submerged their SC600 underwater? pics/videos? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## pounder (Jan 10, 2012)

pocketlight said:


> I do a lot of hiking and camping and i was curious about Zebralights IPX8 (2 meters, 30 minutes) Waterproof rating, does this mean I could swim with the flashlight? Could it be submerged underwater? or just rain? Has anyone submerged their SC600 underwater? pics/videos?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



yes you could swim with it..i've put mine in the tub several times with no issues..IPX 8 is 2 meters 30 mins standard..if it was just rain then it would have a different ipx rating..


----------



## dberryco (Jan 10, 2012)

I haven't posted in quite some time. I've been playing with my new SC600 today, and my impression is that it is the most amazing flashlight I've ever used. This flashlight addresses my needs almost perfectly with a palm-sized body, clean floody high, and a super low low, a silent switch, and it appears to be pretty rugged. It took me quite some time to overcome my reluctance to use a non-standard battery (18650), vs. AA, but I'm a convert now.

My last "non-walmart" flashlight was/is an O-light T25 2 AA flashlight that I thought was the coolest thing since the mini-mag-light. I did a test today with 4 little flashlights. An original mini mag-lite with incandescent bulb, a mini mag-light I upgraded with an LED, the O-light T25, and the SC600. The old ones seemed so good and I used mine daily for years, but the difference is just astounding. The SC600 can light up a room like a real lightbulb, and light up a house or tree 30 yards away almost like a floodlight.

You guys here are the cutting edge, and while my SC600 is probably on the lame-end of what new LED's can do, it's just perfect for me, and I just wanted to thank you all for keeping the manufacturers on their toes and progressing the state of the art. I could easily see replacing all of my interior bulbs with LED's in the next few years.

That's about it. Just amazed again.
Best-


----------



## roadkill1109 (Jan 10, 2012)

Where can you order the SC600? Its out of stock everywhere! GEEZ!


----------



## pounder (Jan 10, 2012)

roadkill1109 said:


> Where can you order the SC600? Its out of stock everywhere! GEEZ!



hkequipment has both models in stock..that's where I got mine and I got it fast..ordered an h600 off them also that's coming in the mail..


----------



## dberryco (Jan 10, 2012)

roadkill1109 said:


> Where can you order the SC600? Its out of stock everywhere! GEEZ!


I ordered mine from LightJunction.com. I actually got the light last week, but had to wait for the batteries from amazon until today. LJ shipped quick. First time ordering from them so I can't say anything else other than a first time happy buyer. I had to search a bit to find someone that wasn't out of stock. Do note that this is not the SC600W that I've seen talked about. It does have the pocket clip and lanyard and was well packed. YMMV.

Best-


----------



## TyJo (Jan 10, 2012)

The way our eyes perceive brightness I think it is well worth the small sacrifice in lumens for the improved tint, but it is subjective. The difference between 1 and 100 lumens is very noticeable, but the difference between 645 and 750 is much less noticeable. Some of my family/friends prefer warmer, neutral tints as I do, while others like the cool white tints, and some don't seem to care at all.


----------



## roadkill1109 (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks guys! I'll put out my order there.


----------



## pblanch (Jan 11, 2012)

dberryco said:


> You guys here are the cutting edge, and while my SC600 is probably on the lame-end of what new LED's can do, it's just perfect for me, and I just wanted to thank you all for keeping the manufacturers on their toes and progressing the state of the art. I could easily see replacing all of my interior bulbs with LED's in the next few years.
> 
> Best-



The SC600 is cutting edge. It quite new and has had a lot of support. I absolutely love mine as you will find many around here also. This was my first 18650 light and like the battery type and love the light but tend to use my eneloops for traveling as I can find recharges a bit easier.


----------



## radellaf (Jan 11, 2012)

dberryco said:


> An original mini mag-lite with incandescent bulb...O-light T25...the difference is just astounding. *The SC600 can light up a room like a real lightbulb, and light up a house or tree 30 yards away almost like a floodlight.
> 
> You guys here are the cutting edge, and while my SC600 is probably on the lame-end of what new LED's can do...
> 
> ...



I've put in a couple of LED bulbs. The spots are nice, and the low watt ones, and the RGB with remote control... Can't afford to deploy all that many and am driven as much by not being able to toss CFL in regular trash as anything else.

Considering I grew up thinking an orange Photon micro light was amazingly cool, and before that finding the Minimag to just be the ultimate (the solitare always kinda s_cked), I know what you mean.

The SC600 is cutting edge. Most efficient emitter with the most lumens in one spot (sst90, hush), driven by a circuit as efficient as anything out there (barring some custom light that might have a small edge), heatsinked *as well as anything (that isn't bigger). *That it is 800lm max and the runtimes are set by the format, but I wouldn't call multicell multiLED lights more "cutting edge". Not better tech, just more of the same level of tech. *The 3100 batteries are about the most advanced we have at the moment, too. The UI is tied amongst the best in the business. Some may need tail clickies, but those are not advanced tech.*

The coolest part is that this time it's (backorders aside) easily commercially available and not a limited multi-$100 custom or limited edition.

If you're blown away I'd say it's because it really is that amazing. It does mean you can navigate the house in the dark and not have to bother looking for the light switch. Just tailstand the light and... the room is lit. Or, outside, the yard, the road, the woods are... lit. *The whole thing in front of you not just a bit.

I had a Yezl XM-L when the emitter first came out so I knew it could be bright, but by and large the flat regulation and brightness control in a tiny but still basically sufficient for heat sinking package is just amazing.

I do wish I could EDC it instead of a 1xAAA Fenix, but, hey, it's the 2012 tech "minimag" not the photon or solitaire.*


----------



## pocketlight (Jan 12, 2012)

So the SC600 as an EDC is ok, not great because it's size it's just a little too big to carry with jeans but I find that if I clip it to the outside of my belt works great (I know it could get scratched) on the other hand I was on a film set today and the director was quite surprised about how much punch the little light had, thinking about getting a SC600w as a back up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marko (Jan 13, 2012)

kenL said:


> Yeah me too, can't decide between Neutral or the Cool version. In general I prefer cool, but i do have a 47 quark in neutral and like it very much. How is the SC600W compared to the quark neutral? It's warmer or cooler?



SC600W is a bit warmer than 4Sevens neutral Quark. See image below, SC600w and 4Sevens Quark AA2 Neutral White.


----------



## thaugen (Jan 13, 2012)

My SC600 just arrived. Personally I like the cool tint better than the neutral tint of my SC600w. And, compared to my HDS rotary 200 the SC600 leans more to the neutral side of the tint spectrum, so it is not a pure cool white tint.


----------



## Theorem29 (Jan 14, 2012)

After using my SC600w for a little while now, I can say that this is the coolest flashlight I have ever owned! I just can't help picking it up, fondling it and playing around with it. Everything about the UI, look and feel of the light is nothing short of amazing. However it is not all perfect. 

After using the light in indoor and outdoor settings under various lighting sources (and pure darkness) I have come to the conclusion that the tint is actually much greener than I would prefer (yes, it is a 600w neutral version). For whatever reason it took several days for my eyes to truly pick up the green hues in the tint, now when I look at the light, it looks extremely green (although it really isn't that bad, but my brain exaggerates it for whatever reason).

In an effort to combat the green I decided to use some filters to clean it up a bit (not my ideal solution, but it does work). At first I tried the eighth minus green filter which is a light magenta flavor (lee filters), and this seemed to be perfect. But after using that for a day or so, my eyes adjusted and the green tint reappeared with a vengeance as if I wasn't even using a filter (the brains ability to compensate is a strange thing). 

Now I started using the quarter minus green and it seems to be holding back the green enough so where I can only detect it on a _minuet_ and tolerable level (only the lowest of lows tends to have green now). Granted the light is now a bit pink on the higher modes, but it actually looks pretty cool, reminds me of using sunglasses with pinkish/rose colored lenses, which tends to make things really pop out. Also using this much magenta seems to have had a very positive effect on the CRI of the light, colors really pop now (especially yellow and reds) and things look cleaner and have better contrast. 

I am going to do some more tests in an outdoor setting tomorrow, as unfiltered the light is far to yellow for my tastes when using on green plants and grass. Hopefully my new magenta infused light will bring a more natural color to an outdoor setting without things appearing too yellow or green. 

But greenish tint or not, this light is worth every penny, I only wish I could buy several more in every available tint! (could you imagine a high CRI version!!)


----------



## kenL (Jan 14, 2012)

Marko said:


> SC600W is a bit warmer than 4Sevens neutral Quark. See image below, SC600w and 4Sevens Quark AA2 Neutral White.



Thanks Marko. I was expecting the SC600W be a little cooler than the Quark. I guess I will get the cool version instead.


----------



## pocketlight (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: Zebra light SC600 (W) discussion part 2*



Diablo_331 said:


> I just typed up a nice long post but once again..CPF fails.



Where did you get that Glow in the dark O ring, also what size?? also where did you get the case and whats the model? I want one.


----------



## Brasso (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: Zebra light SC600 (W) discussion part 2*

Is it normal for the beam to have a slightly warm center (hint of green), with a slightly purple spill beam? It's not really that bad. Certainly not enough to bother me, but is that normal considering the shallow reflector?


----------



## thaugen (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: Zebra light SC600 (W) discussion part 2*



Brasso said:


> Is it normal for the beam to have a slightly warm center (hint of green), with a slightly purple spill beam? It's not really that bad. Certainly not enough to bother me, but is that normal considering the shallow reflector?



That is exactly what the beam on my SC600 looks like.


----------



## Lite_me (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: Zebra light SC600 (W) discussion part 2*

Mine too.


----------



## Diablo_331 (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: Zebra light SC600 (W) discussion part 2*



pocketlight said:


> Where did you get that Glow in the dark O ring, also what size?? also where did you get the case and whats the model? I want one.


The GITD ring in the first photo is a 7/8ths inch from Lighthound and both the GITD and black ring in the second photo came with the Dark Sucks ti clip. The case is a Pelican 1010 Micro Case. They can be had for $10 to $12 USD. I have since removed the orings and tied myself a nice and functional lanyard.


----------



## Diablo_331 (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: Zebra light SC600 (W) discussion part 2*



Brasso said:


> Is it normal for the beam to have a slightly warm center (hint of green), with a slightly purple spill beam? It's not really that bad. Certainly not enough to bother me, but is that normal considering the shallow reflector?


That's just how a XML looks. The reason the beam gets more greenish on the lower levels is because they are all current controlled. That is the price you pay for longer run times with the XML vs a PWM controlled light.


----------



## Theorem29 (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: Zebra light SC600 (W) discussion part 2*

Its amazing how this thread has become so inactive since everybody started receiving their lights. I guess that is what happens when hype dies off, as we really don't have much more to talk about. Interesting thing as I was browsing ZL's website light night, they actually had the SC600w in stock for a short period of time! So I guess the backorders have finally caught up to the point where they have some extra in stock after fulfilling the preorders. Didn't last long though, so the demand is still there. 

Sadly despite my love for this light, I have gotten to the point of being 100% unsatisfied with my SC600w tint. It started off being a nice tint with only a _slight_ hint of green, now after playing with some filters I now notice how very green the tint really is, and it bothers me very much. I no longer am able to use it unfiltered without noticed the green undertones. 

I think I am done with XM-L lights until they can make them better, as the XM-L's have the absolute worst tint variation between hotspot and spill I have ever seen in a flashlight. My SC600w has a magenta tinted spill, leading into a green corona, then slowly blending into a very yellow hotspot. This is not a pretty tint change which looks quite ugly, and because of all the yellow, makes the light seem really green. 

I have however been experimenting with filters and other things to try and smooth out the spill to hotspot variation, I have come up with a few interesting findings that I will share if I can perfect them. Basically I am trying to devise a way to change the individual tints in the beam profile without impacting the entire beam (like a single filter does).

One fun thing I have found out is that directly controlling the tint of the corona (and only the corona) is very possible, however the spill and inner most hotspot seem to share the same area of output from the lens, so that is going to be more difficult to tackle. But just being able to change the coronas tint has made a pretty big difference in the beam quality coming from this light, as it is possible to make the spill and hotspot transition more fluid and not so abrupt. 

I have much more experimenting to do and will keep updated if I can find anything of good and practical use.


----------



## DoctaDink (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: Zebra light SC600 (W) discussion part 2*



Theorem29 said:


> Sadly despite my love for this light, I have gotten to the point of being 100% unsatisfied with my SC600w tint. It started off being a nice tint with only a _slight_ hint of green, now after playing with some filters I now notice how very green the tint really is, and it bothers me very much. I no longer am able to use it unfiltered without noticed the green undertones.


I've tended to notice the greenish tint since everyone has been pointing it out. If I just use the light for illumination as it is intended, then I don't notice it, but if I examine the beam, spill, tint, etc then I can find fault. It is kinda like when you get into high fidelity sound systems...Listening to the system too closely ruins the enjoyment of the music.


----------



## Fitz (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: Zebra light SC600 (W) discussion part 2*

I painted my walls green, now I can just go out and enjoy a nice flashlight without worry.


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: Zebra light SC600 (W) discussion part 2*



DoctaDink said:


> I've tended to notice the greenish tint since everyone has been pointing it out. If I just use the light for illumination as it is intended, then I don't notice it, but if I examine the beam, spill, tint, etc then I can find fault. It is kinda like when you get into high fidelity sound systems...Listening to the system too closely ruins the enjoyment of the music.



I don't own the SC600[W], but can completely identify with this point. Well stated!


----------



## TyJo (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: Zebra light SC600 (W) discussion part 2*

I'd love to join the discussion but I need to receive my replacement first. It was a Christmas gift that was sent back (stepdown issue) and asked for a return or replacement in the middle of December. Communication was not very good declaring if there would be a refund or replacement. I should have had my light a few days ago so I will probably contact them tomorrow. Maybe it was shipped from China and it is stuck in customs or they are busy with all the orders.


----------



## FLGUY (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: Zebra light SC600 (W) discussion part 2*



TyJo said:


> I'd love to join the discussion but I need to receive my replacement first. It was a Christmas gift that was sent back (stepdown issue) and asked for a return or replacement in the middle of December. Communication was not very good declaring if there would be a refund or replacement. I should have had my light a few days ago so I will probably contact them tomorrow. Maybe it was shipped from China and it is stuck in customs or they are busy with all the orders.


I had the same scenario with one that i got as a early Christmas present, it takes them a little while to respond to emails I'm guessing because they are under staffed, but I eventually received my replacement and it was worth the wait.


----------



## TurboTalon (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: Zebra light SC600 (W) discussion part 2*

Thanks to this thread, I am now completely confused on whether to get the sc600 or sc600w.


----------



## Be First (Jan 18, 2012)

First post - hi everyone!

So, after lurking/researching for awhile I realized it was ridiculously inefficient to just keep hoping the answers to my questions would come up...

I really like the idea of this light (I have and edc an SC51w), but am trying to get a more concrete idea about the SC600w's throw and tint. I like the SC51w's tint (though I don’t like that it does have some green), but I do wish it had more throw.

I go on nightly walks and am looking at the SC600w to use mainly in that role. While I prefer the dark, and don't use any light 98% of the time, I have occasionally wished I had much more reach than the SC51w can provide.

Anyone with both lights, in regard to tint and throw: how do they compare? The less bright XP-G equipped SC51w vs. the (hugely) brighter XM-L in the SC600w. 

Am I going to be blown away if I go ahead and upgrade to the SC600w?


----------



## Cunha (Jan 18, 2012)

Same here.


----------



## pocketlight (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Zebra light SC600 (W) discussion part 2*



TurboTalon said:


> Thanks to this thread, I am now completely confused on whether to get the sc600 or sc600w.



I have the the SC600 and I dont see any green tint, just a normal blueish tint as expected, something to consider is that I prefer more lumens over "better color rendering" I really dont have a problem with the 6300K colors, I personally think it looks cool that is a blue-ish tint, specially outside.


----------



## iron potato (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Zebra light SC600 (W) discussion part 2*

I prefers flashlight with Cool while headlight in floody high CRI :huh:
Currently have H51Fc & H31Fw, love the UI while patiently waiting for H602w.

Btw, I might be picking up one SC600 soon, it stated "Built-in over-discharging protection with 2.7V cutoff" & "One 18650 size up to 67mm long", so my guess is go with unprotected 18650 instead of AW's protected am I right ? Would it take Panasonic 3100mAh 18650 ?

Thanks.


----------



## toysareforboys (Jan 18, 2012)

glendayle said:


> Thinking about ordering the one with 2 different settings? suggestions on what charge levels to request? Not sure on batteries yet. Thinking about going with the Redilast 2600 mA. Any reason I should go for the 2900/3100mA instead? I'm not necessarily in need of longer run-time and the 2600 seems a good value to me.


I ordered it with 480ma (for my netbook) and 700ma (for quick charge). It works fine with any USB wall adapter (Blackberry, iPhone, even works plugged into the USB jack on my car stereo! lol.)

I also ordered a SC600w from hkequipment. This will be my first neutral light so am eagerly awaiting it. Ordered it at 3pm and they shipped it at 8pm 

For batteries I ordered both the $43.50/pair (YIKES ) Redilast 3100's and some $8.41/pair Ultrafire "flame" 4250's! I also picked up a super cheap ($2.84) single cell charger from the same place with the Ultrafire's, I guess I'll save the LOL's for after I test it 

-Jamie M.


----------



## Trancersteve (Jan 18, 2012)

Add me to the list of 'I'm now not sure what I want'. 

I have gone from knowing that I want to order a SC600w next month, to now not knowing if the SC600 might be the better choice. I know, I know I should buy both, but these aren't exactly cheap lights and my money isn't disposable. 

The tint on my H51w is generally great, it's warmer than what I would call neutral though. At lower brightness settings however (if I am being brutally honest and I'm shining it on a white surface + looking out for it) it does have a *very slight* touch of green. This is mostly due to tint shifting as it only really becomes apparent on the lower brightness settings. 

I also own a H51 which sits there gathering almost dust. If I accidentally pick up the H51 I will put it down in favour of the H51w. So maybe that answers my question, the 600w is for me. But these reports of a green tint are worrying. 

To people that are complaining of a green tint: is this noticeable on turbo/high? If it is only noticeable on the lower settings then to me it is kinda forgivable.


----------



## jeffkruse (Jan 18, 2012)

I have the SC600w. I am surprised at how floody it is. It’s a great light but I like my Fenix PD31 better. I think I would have been happier without the w tint. Now I want a thrower for those distant possible cave passages that I can’t get to with ease. I ordered the Redilast 3100 because many other CPF members said they would fit.


----------



## Fitz (Jan 18, 2012)

I have the SC600, SC600W and H51W. Output on the SC600W on medium is fairly close to the H51W on high but also has a lot more "green" overall. The SC600 is brighter on medium than the H51W on high with a whiter hotspot and greener corona. The H51W is a creamy white throughout.

On high obviously both the SC600 and SC600W blows away the H51W in output/throw.


----------



## Hondo (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Zebra light SC600 (W) discussion part 2*



Theorem29 said:


> Interesting thing as I was browsing ZL's website light night, they actually had the SC600w in stock for a short period of time! So I guess the backorders have finally caught up to the point where they have some extra in stock after fulfilling the preorders. Didn't last long though, so the demand is still there.



Was that just last night you saw them? I placed an order at ZL for the SC600W last Thursday, and have not gotten any information since the order confirmation, which does not indicate a back-order status on it. Hoping mine's on the way.


----------



## Hondo (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Zebra light SC600 (W) discussion part 2*



Theorem29 said:


> Interesting thing as I was browsing ZL's website light night, they actually had the SC600w in stock for a short period of time! So I guess the backorders have finally caught up to the point where they have some extra in stock after fulfilling the preorders. Didn't last long though, so the demand is still there.



Was that just last night you saw them? I placed an order at ZL for the SC600W last Thursday, and have not gotten any information since the order confirmation, which does not indicate a back-order status on it. Hoping mine's on the way.


----------



## freeloader700 (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Zebra light SC600 (W) discussion part 2*

what Trancersteve said, is the green noticeable on high? or just on lower modes?


----------



## fvdk (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Zebra light SC600 (W) discussion part 2*



iron potato said:


> Btw, I might be picking up one SC600 soon, it stated "Built-in over-discharging protection with 2.7V cutoff" & "One 18650 size up to 67mm long", so my guess is go with unprotected 18650 instead of AW's protected am I right ? Would it take Panasonic 3100mAh 18650 ?
> 
> Thanks.



Yes, it takes the Panasonic 3100 mAh unprotected 18650's


----------



## Fitz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Zebra light SC600 (W) discussion part 2*



freeloader700 said:


> what Trancersteve said, is the green noticeable on high? or just on lower modes?



Not as noticeable in the hotspot on high, still there though, and greenish corona. I really don't care if it's on the green side though, I'm not using mine to shine at white walls. Outdoors it looks just fine.


----------



## Glock27 (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Zebra light SC600 (W) discussion part 2*

If you ordered from the ZebraLight web page: Go to http://www.zebralight.com/ > "My Account" and you can view and track your recent orders.

The USPS has revamped thier web tracking. It actually seems to work as well as UPS's now.
https://tools.usps.com/go/TrackConfirmAction!input.action

G27


----------



## Hondo (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Zebra light SC600 (W) discussion part 2*

Hmm, good idea, but it just shows my order as "new", still no shipped, or backorder status. Would have thought it would either have moved to shipped or show the back order status after almost a week. Oh well, I have gotten stuff that was supposed to have had a ship notice sent, and I never got it. Too bad I don't have any other lights to use while I wait for this one.


----------



## gravelrash (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Zebra light SC600 (W) discussion part 2*

I too ordered an SC600 (w) from zebralight.com, and my order still shows as new. I guess they really are backordered, and I notice that all (that I checked) other online sellers are out of stock on many zlights. My favorite local light dealer is not stocking zlights any more. I still have some patience, but now I'm starting to wonder if there is a bigger issue with delivery than just having a popular light...


----------



## Be First (Jan 18, 2012)

Fitz said:


> I have the SC600, SC600W and H51W. Output on the SC600W on medium is fairly close to the H51W on high but also has a lot more "green" overall. The SC600 is brighter on medium than the H51W on high with a whiter hotspot and greener corona. The H51W is a creamy white throughout.
> 
> On high obviously both the SC600 and SC600W blows away the H51W in output/throw.




Thanks!

So, basically the SC600w will most likely have quite a bit of noticeable green, at least compared to the SC51w/H51w.

Would you guys say the SC600w, on high, out throws the SC51w/H51w by 50%? By 100%? Maybe (hopefully) more?


----------



## LGT (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Zebra light SC600 (W) discussion part 2*



Fitz said:


> Not as noticeable in the hotspot on high, still there though, and greenish corona. I really don't care if it's on the green side though, I'm not using mine to shine at white walls. Outdoors it looks just fine.


+1 From five feet away, while white wall hunting, a greenish tint will be noticeable. But in real outdoor use it isn't really an issue.


----------



## Theorem29 (Jan 19, 2012)

*Re: Zebra light SC600 (W) discussion part 2*



Hondo said:


> Was that just last night you saw them? I placed an order at ZL for the SC600W last Thursday, and have not gotten any information since the order confirmation, which does not indicate a back-order status on it. Hoping mine's on the way.



It was a few nights ago, but by the sounds of it the in stock I saw must have been a glitch, as if you had preordered you should have gotten a ship confirmation if they did actually have some in stock. 



freeloader700 said:


> what Trancersteve said, is the green noticeable on high? or just on lower modes?



On max/turbo the green tint is 100% gone, no traces of it whatsoever. In fact in max mode the SC600w (at least the one I have) is very white/pink/magenta in tint. However on the lowest high mode (172lm, which I frequently use) the green is there and grows more green as the modes drop. 

Upon my experiments, I have determined most of the green tint that my eyes pick up is directly from the corona (area just between the hotspot and spill). Good news is that I have actually figured out a way to eliminate it and it makes the light significantly more pleasant to look at. I will share my technique soon, but I want to do some more testing first. 

So far though the results are interesting and with my technique to fix the green tint, the SC600w's beam actually appears to be more focused as well. Its still floody as heck, but with my fix it gives some definition to the hotspot which has the ability to trick your eyes to think it has more throw, its very neat! And the loss of light is extremely minimal too.



Fitz said:


> Not as noticeable in the hotspot on high, still there though, and greenish corona. I really don't care if it's on the green side though, I'm not using mine to shine at white walls. Outdoors it looks just fine.



I have noticed with my many experiments to fix the green in the tint, that the green is mostly a byproduct of the failed tint variance between the hotspot and spill. In my latest experiment I have found that if I eliminate the green in the corona without interfering with the hotpot or spill tint (which is very possible) the green all but becomes a thing of the past. I am very excited and I hope to share my results soon!

As a tease to my fix, the requirement is some Lee filters, a 1/2" or 3/8" way to cut out circular holes, some double-sided tape, and a quality 1/4" hole puncher.

BTW when using my SC600w outdoors (unmodified), the tint is extremely yellow and has an almost unnatural look to it. Not my preference to be honest, and I find the tint much more acceptable when using indoors.


----------



## bodhran (Jan 19, 2012)

*Re: Zebra light SC600 (W) discussion part 2*

I have to agree with Fitz and LGT. The only time I see green is when I make a point of looking for it.


----------



## pjandyho (Jan 19, 2012)

*Re: Zebra light SC600 (W) discussion part 2*

Hey guys,

Regarding the shipping of your orders, I have something that might interest you all. Last few orders I placed with Zebralight I don't get any shipping notifications but the products got to me the next day via DHL from China. I have to add that Zebralight has made DHL and EMS shipping the only option to my destination. No more free shipping here. So for just $2 more than EMS, I chose DHL for their overnight shipping.


----------



## swan (Jan 19, 2012)

Gday all, after a couple of months with the sc600 what i like is how good this light illuminates outdoors naturally- i mean i can see red,yellow browns and greens perfectly. Sure if you look at a white wall i get a creamy hotspot, yellow corona and magenta spill but this, as others have said it is more prominent on the lower settings and not noticeable in real use-i have seen the comparison outdoor beamshots between the sc600 vs sc600w and i must say im very happy with my 750 lm model.


----------



## TyJo (Jan 19, 2012)

I called Zebralight and it looks like my SC600w won't ship until Feb. 10th. I hope there aren't any delays.

EDIT:
Just noticed the SC80w is on backorder. Also, on the related items it showed SC Clip with screws for SC80 and SC600? Is this an error or are they going back to a screw clip design?


----------



## Be First (Jan 19, 2012)

EDIT:
Just noticed the SC80w is on backorder. Also, on the related items it showed SC Clip with screws for SC80 and SC600? Is this an error or are they going back to a screw clip design?[/QUOTE]

Wow! I sure hope it's correct!


----------



## TyJo (Jan 20, 2012)

They removed the "with screws" from the description, looks like the same clip design.


----------



## Houdiny (Jan 21, 2012)

I wonder how long the shipping to Germany could possibly take... I am still waiting on my preordered Sc600w, which shipped on Dec 1st... Sadly, Zebralight isn't very responsive. All they do is telling me to check with my post office (which isn't helpful at all, because my post office isn't able to track foreign tracking numbers...)
Well, I hope it's gonna arrive soon, when it's finally here I'll post some nice comparative beamshots!


----------



## fvdk (Jan 21, 2012)

The ones that I have received so far (an sc600 and an sc60) arrived in the Netherlands roughly two weeks after I received the shipping notice.


----------



## Houdiny (Jan 21, 2012)

Well, it's probably (hopefully) stuck at German customs. The fact that annoys me a bit is that I told Zebralight twice that I contacted my local post office and they told me to contact the sender as they cannot work with the chinese tracking number. Zebralight responded twice and told me to contact my PO, totally ignoring that I had told them that this wouldn't work... Not enough reason to open a jeers thread but still annoying imo.


----------



## silverglow (Jan 22, 2012)

Houdiny said:


> Well, it's probably (hopefully) stuck at German customs. The fact that annoys me a bit is that I told Zebralight twice that I contacted my local post office and they told me to contact the sender as they cannot work with the chinese tracking number. Zebralight responded twice and told me to contact my PO, totally ignoring that I had told them that this wouldn't work... Not enough reason to open a jeers thread but still annoying imo.



Did a check of your Tracking number at the corresponding address (I think it's http://track-chinapost.com now) show any progress? When I ordered from Zebralight directly (also with shipping to Germany and about 5 times so far) the check showed/progressed over two or three different stations until it arrived here. It never took longer than three weeks to arrive at the most. Almost two months now for your shipment is rather worrying I think. But I hope it will turn out fine for you.

silverglow


----------



## bansuri (Jan 23, 2012)

Happy to announce that my sc600 survived a fall from 7' on to concrete unharmed.


----------



## Houdiny (Jan 23, 2012)

Well, I used emsairtracking.com until it suddenly stopped working for me. The website you mentioned doesn't get me any results either. 
At least Zebralight got back to me and told me to wait additional 10 days. If it hasn't arrived by then they they'll ship out another light. 





silverglow said:


> Did a check of your Tracking number at the corresponding address (I think it's http://track-chinapost.com now) show any progress? When I ordered from Zebralight directly (also with shipping to Germany and about 5 times so far) the check showed/progressed over two or three different stations until it arrived here. It never took longer than three weeks to arrive at the most. Almost two months now for your shipment is rather worrying I think. But I hope it will turn out fine for you.
> 
> silverglow


----------



## Theorem29 (Jan 23, 2012)

I hate to say this, but I am starting to have some strange issues with my SC600w switch. Every now and then it will glitch up, for example if I hold the switch for a second or two to access medium mode (the way I typically choose to access medium), sometimes it will flicker to the max mode a split second before it reaches medium (and I am holding the button, not clicking it). 

Also today when I was trying to double-click my switch in high mode to access the highest max mode, the light freaked out and flashed to max, immediately went to medium mode then abruptly turned off (and I only clicked it twice). 

I have also encountered some issues where single clicking to access max doesn't work properly, instead it flashes to low then stops at medium with a single click. Yesterday this happened to me, it took several tries to finally make it goto high mode from off. 

There was also an issue where the light wouldn't turn on at all, only way for me to make it work was to unscrew and rescrew the battery cap a few times. 


Very strange stuff, perhaps this is a reoccurrence of the static electricity problems some people were experiencing with the earlier models of the SC600? I do not live in a dry area, and static around here is rare since humidity is usually always above 60%.


----------



## pjandyho (Jan 23, 2012)

bansuri said:


> Happy to announce that my sc600 survived a fall from 7' on to concrete unharmed.


Great! I always wonder if the lens would crack easily from such a fall.


----------



## pjandyho (Jan 23, 2012)

Theorem29 said:


> I hate to say this, but I am starting to have some strange issues with my SC600w switch. Every now and then it will glitch up, for example if I hold the switch for a second or two to access medium mode (the way I typically choose to access medium), sometimes it will flicker to the max mode a split second before it reaches medium (and I am holding the button, not clicking it).
> 
> Also today when I was trying to double-click my switch in high mode to access the highest max mode, the light freaked out and flashed to max, immediately went to medium mode then abruptly turned off (and I only clicked it twice).
> 
> ...


Try taking out the battery for about 15 mins to let the electronic reset itself and try again. Many times Zebralight failures are caused by a "confused" electronic which could be easily resolved after a reset without battery in it. Kind of like a computer hanging up sometimes.


----------



## Fallingwater (Jan 28, 2012)

Mine has arrived today and it's seven shades of awesome.

How do you keep your levels? Right now I have mine at L2, M2, H3. Turbo and its massive current draw seem rarely useful for things other than impressing people and dazzling friends  though I can imagine a few situations when I'd actually want the light to come on in Turbo...


----------



## iron potato (Jan 29, 2012)

Argh... this is killing me... am still awaits for my SC600 to be shipped out along with SC60w & SC51w


----------



## Casebrius (Jan 29, 2012)

I just received a SC600 and a Jetbeam PC10 at the same time. The SC600 has a noticeable green tint when compared to the PC10 on high. Are all SC600's on the green side or did I lose the lottery? I Love the brightness and everything else about the SC600, but I think I am going to return it and hope I get a whiter one for replacement.


----------



## Fallingwater (Jan 29, 2012)

Mine is a bit yellowish. Note that I didn't get the SC600W warm-white, just the normal SC600. I can confirm the LED isn't a warm-white by the color of the phosphor. I guess the lottery gave me a slightly warmer LED than usual...
I'd have preferred a proper cool-white LED, because I'm in the minority that prefers cool white light to warm white, but I'm not at all unhappy. Besides, I'm not about to ship the thing back to Hong Kong and wait another month after that to receive a replacement.

I was told in another thread that the head can be opened and the reflector taken out. Is this still so? Because I've tried turning the bezel on mine with all my strength and it won't budge...


----------



## jimmy1970 (Jan 30, 2012)

Well I can't say I'm real pleased with my second SC600 - the first one was replaced as it had machining faults and a minor emitter fault + a terrible green tint. 
Now the electronic switch on my second SC600 started to act up the other day missing the odd click here and there. This has progressed since then to being impossible to control reliability. Sometimes you can't even turn the light on or off! I was in a movie theatre the other night and pressed and held down the button for low mode and ended up with 750 lumens lighting up the whole theatre! I have tried cleaning the threads and terminals etc but no luck. It sucks as this particular SC600 had a beautiful white tint and a perfect beam.:thumbsdow

One of my other hobbies is collecting vintage US and Japanese portable electronic calculators - 1st generation units from around 1969-1973 before the price wars of the mid 1970s . All the ones I have purchased have been 100% reliable despite over 40 years of solid use! They were made in the days of quality US and Japanese manufacturing. My 'almost new' modern LED lights and my Apple I Phones (I have had 2 fail in the first year) have not been anywhere near as reliable as my 'dinosaur' calcs.

The SC600 is going back for a refund - I must admit I have terrible luck with electronic switch lights. I have had to return (4) HDS Clickies, and a Fenix TK40 due to switch faults. It's funny that the vast majority of my forward clicky style lights have been reliable. Sorry guys but don't believe the million cycle story - try 500!!

James...


----------



## cave dave (Feb 2, 2012)

I noticed today that the SC600w is listed as "In Stock" on the Zebralight page. I placed my order right away.


----------



## Hondo (Feb 2, 2012)

They are once again back in stock, and I received my 2 SC600W's yesterday. I had been a bit concerned about all the tint complaints, and was ready to break out the Lee filters if needed.


No worries, they are both identical, with just a bit of violet in the spill, but the hotspot (huge) and immediate corona are a nice golden neutral on mine. Must have won the lottery, times two. They compare favorably to my venerable 4Sevens Mini's with the 5A3 tint, and other neutrals I have now. Much more even than the SST-50 in my P-Rocket, that has a wicked two-tone effect.


Function seems perfect, and I can not believe the range, from high to low. It seems even the HDS lights will need to catch up to this light for that title. The low matches my HDS lights, but the high is several times higher than even the brightest ones available now.


I almost cancelled when I realized I was on back order, and I saw all of the tint complaints. But now that I have them in hand, I am glad I didn't. I still love my SC60W, but if you have a way to carry a slightly larger light, the SC600W is in another class all together.


----------



## SunFire900 (Feb 3, 2012)

I received my SC600 last week and had to return it due to these small malfunctions......

Fresh out of the box, I installed a fully charged Redilast 3100 in it. I switched it on to turbo (so much more apparent brightness than my SC600W). After about 2 sec. it blinked quickly once and started to gradually ramp (dim) down and off without touching the button again. When I went to turn it back on again, nothing happened...seemed dead. After about 15 sec. it came back on with a button press and repeated itself. This happened several times. Changing cells had no affect on this.

I tried turning it on low with a longer button press. It came on low, but I double clicked it, it would not cycle. It would blink on the dbl. click but remained on the same brightness level. I left it on low and in about 30 sec. it dimmed down and went out again. Took a little longer to go out when on low compared to turbo. 

This light just won't stay on in any level for more than a few seconds. Kinda strange.

No one should receive a light that has this kind of problem. They should be checked out before being shipped to make sure it won't have to be returned immediately.

My SC600W worked out of the box and still works perfectly after two months. This latest one was a dud right out of the box.

Anyway, I'm still waiting to hear from ZL about when I can expect a replacement. (They're probably out of stock again and I'll have to wait a couple more weeks.) NOT happy!


----------



## Pacificwing (Feb 3, 2012)

cave dave said:


> I noticed today that the SC600w is listed as "In Stock" on the Zebralight page. I placed my order right away.



They do seem to be a little slow on updating this. Yesterday I saw the SC600w back in stock, placed an order, and then almost immediately saw it change to back-order again. Either I got the last one, or they really need to fire their webmaster.

Still no shipping notice, but it's not even been a day. Seeing the status change on the website has be a bit concerned though.


----------



## Harry999 (Feb 4, 2012)

I received my SC600w a few days ago from a UK retailer. I already have an SC600 and was putting off the SC600w purchase because of the reports of strange tints. The SC600w I received is absolutely perfect with no green tint in any of the levels. This light has an amazing level of range and I have no regrets about this purchase. 

Zebralight make good lights which is why I had more than a baker's dozen before these two arrived. They are really hitting it out of the park with the SC600 lights. I am hoping the Q50 or whatever equivalent AA version they release eventually is just as good. Now off to look at the SC80c again and resist hitting that order button...


----------



## thaugen (Feb 4, 2012)

I just ordered a SC600w from Tod at Illuminationgear.com. I had one of the original pre-order SC600w (non-stepdown) version that had to be returned, ordered an SC600 but did not like the green tint and am ready to give the SC600w another shot. I keep coming back to the SC600 like a moth to a flame!


----------



## toysareforboys (Feb 4, 2012)

Harry999 said:


> I received my SC600w a few days ago...


Me too!! Love the warm tint on it! Super smooth beam spill too, no artifacts! After what I had to do with the budget light I received, I was plesently surprised with my Zebralight. I love how I can turn it directly on into Low Low mode, no mistakes, no blinding me at night. I just have to figure out how to manually set the white balance on my camera so I can take some pictures of it 




LICK FOR HIGH RES!
Keygos M12 on the left, SC600w in the middle, Fenix TK-11 on the right 

-Jamie M.


----------



## naturelle (Feb 4, 2012)

toysareforboys said:


> LICK FOR HIGH RES!


Really?!?^^


----------



## bodhran (Feb 4, 2012)

Yeah....nice pick but I have a terrible after taste in my mouth. While the picture gives a slightly warmer appearence then in reality, it's still a good pic. My SC600 and 600w have no green tint that I can see. I must be one of the lucky ones in that the only flashlight I've bought that had a green tint was an Olight M20 a couple years ago. So bad that I used it once and gave it away.


----------



## Lite_me (Feb 4, 2012)

toysareforboys said:


> LICK FOR HIGH RES!





naturelle said:


> Really?!?^^




Not! I tried it and it didn't work!


----------



## tobrien (Feb 4, 2012)

how's zebralight's return policy so far as if you get a tint that's too greenish they'll take it back and replace it?

edit: or should I just not risk it and get an SC600w?


----------



## cave dave (Feb 6, 2012)

Got my SC600w today! They shipped from TX so it was quite fast. So far its working great. 

Has anybody tried the "EagleTac Protected 18650 3100 mAh" battery in it? I want to step up the capacity from my 2200 mah batteries.


----------



## toysareforboys (Feb 6, 2012)

cave dave said:


> Has anybody tried the "EagleTac Protected 18650 3100 mAh" battery in it? I want to step up the capacity from my 2200 mah batteries.


I've been using the RediLast 3,100MAh batteries in mine, super long runtime! Work amazing!!! http://www.redilast.com/index.php?option=com_content&id=56

-Jamie M.


----------



## tobrien (Feb 6, 2012)

toysareforboys said:


> I've been using the RediLast 3,100MAh batteries in mine, super long runtime! Work amazing!!! http://www.redilast.com/index.php?option=com_content&id=56
> 
> -Jamie M.


just buy em from http://edcplus.com/batteries-18650-c-2_7.html

EDCPlus/EDC+ is the same guy and the process is more streamlined on his new site


----------



## thaugen (Feb 6, 2012)

I have an Eagletac 3100mah in my SC600w.


----------



## thaugen (Feb 7, 2012)

tobrien said:


> how's zebralight's return policy so far as if you get a tint that's too greenish they'll take it back and replace it?
> 
> edit: or should I just not risk it and get an SC600w?



Personally, I wouldn't risk it with the SC600. I have had both and prefer the tint on the SC600w. The high on the SC600 was nice, but the other levels had too much green on my light.


----------



## tobrien (Feb 7, 2012)

thaugen said:


> Personally, I wouldn't risk it with the SC600. I have had both and prefer the tint on the SC600w. The high on the SC600 was nice, but the other levels had too much green on my light.


thats what I was thinking. :/

so is it cree's fault or ZL's fault that there are so many tint issues? does ZL not screen their lights?


----------



## pjandyho (Feb 7, 2012)

tobrien said:


> thats what I was thinking. :/
> 
> so is it cree's fault or ZL's fault that there are so many tint issues? does ZL not screen their lights?


It is nobody's fault. You want efficiency you run the light on constant current and on constant current LED tint shift is unavoidable on lower output. Why is this so? The light emitted from an LED chip is bluish by nature and a layer of phosphor (the yellow you see on an LED die) is used to correct the bluish tint emitted for white. Look at it as a simple mathematical deduction, as you remove current to the LED you also remove the total amount of bluish light emitted, thus the yellowish phosphor overpowers and that is where you get the greenish tint.

The only way to counter tint shift is to run the light on PWM but it dramatically reduce the runtime of the light. It's a matter of which you prefer and I personally prefer longer runtime and efficiency.


----------



## TyJo (Feb 8, 2012)

To add to the above post, there can be multiple tint bins in the "cool white" category, while Zebralight seems to be more stringent when it comes to there "w" and "c" offerings (only using specific tint bins).

I just got my SC600w and it is awesome, my first Zebralight. Pretty much everything has been said about this light but I'll my thoughts.... I can't believe how small it is, it seems only slightly larger then my HDS. Tint is great. Countdown timer was 5 mins. Amazing light. UI is fantastic, perfect balance between complexity and practicality. I still prefer the HDS UI because of the program-ability but the Zebralight does provide something different and it has it's advantages. I might have to get a SC80w since the UI is so good.


----------



## Houdiny (Feb 8, 2012)

Houdiny said:


> Well, I used emsairtracking.com until it suddenly stopped working for me. The website you mentioned doesn't get me any results either.
> At least Zebralight got back to me and told me to wait additional 10 days. If it hasn't arrived by then they they'll ship out another light.



Now it's quite a few more than 10 days later and still no light.
Neither do Zebralight respond to my inquiries (probably as a result of Chinese New Year?).
I'm quite disappointed...


----------



## pjandyho (Feb 8, 2012)

Houdiny said:


> Now it's quite a few more than 10 days later and still no light.
> Neither do Zebralight respond to my inquiries (probably as a result of Chinese New Year?).
> I'm quite disappointed...


I remember there was a year where my Zebralight order was held up for a month plus 10 days because of Chinese New Year. Some companies in China are closed for the whole month and some for two weeks.


----------



## Houdiny (Feb 8, 2012)

pjandyho said:


> I remember there was a year where my Zebralight order was held up for a month plus 10 days because of Chinese New Year. Some companies in China are closed for the whole month and some for two weeks.



Yeah, but I somehow thought Zebralight was operated from Texas?


----------



## pjandyho (Feb 8, 2012)

Houdiny said:


> Yeah, but I somehow thought Zebralight was operated from Texas?


The factory doing the delivery is in Shanghai. If there is no stock in Texas then chances are that it would either be delivered to you straight from China, or it would br delivered first to Texas before being dispatched to you, and either way you got to wait.


----------



## Houdiny (Feb 8, 2012)

pjandyho said:


> The factory doing the delivery is in Shanghai. If there is no stock in Texas then chances are that it would either be delivered to you straight from China, or it would br delivered first to Texas before being dispatched to you, and either way you got to wait.



I'm fine with waiting. What I don't understand is the fact that I don't get any answers from them. If they told me that they'd ship the light as soon as it is in stock again I'd be OK with that (as long as I get a shipping notification once it ships).
Now it's been 3 months since I pre-ordered the light, so you can certainly understand my worries...


----------



## pjandyho (Feb 8, 2012)

Houdiny said:


> I'm fine with waiting. What I don't understand is the fact that I don't get any answers from them. If they told me that they'd ship the light as soon as it is in stock again I'd be OK with that (as long as I get a shipping notification once it ships).
> Now it's been 3 months since I pre-ordered the light, so you can certainly understand my worries...


I have posted a couple of times here in CPF that if you want an answer to fill up the Contact Form under Contact Us in Zebralight's website. When you get a reply, do not reply back as it is a non-return email address. That means if there are any further clarifications you want done, don't use the reply button on your email client as they will not receive the email. What you should do is click on the link provided in ZL's reply to you and it will lead you to the website Contact Form again. Here you will see the previous emails between you and ZL. Continue your queries there. It works this way for me. Kind of silly but I realize that I always get a respond whenever I do that.


----------



## Houdiny (Feb 8, 2012)

pjandyho said:


> I have posted a couple of times here in CPF that if you want an answer to fill up the Contact Form under Contact Us in Zebralight's website. When you get a reply, do not reply back as it is a non-return email address. That means if there are any further clarifications you want done, don't use the reply button on your email client as they will not receive the email. What you should do is click on the link provided in ZL's reply to you and it will lead you to the website Contact Form again. Here you will see the previous emails between you and ZL. Continue your queries there. It works this way for me. Kind of silly but I realize that I always get a respond whenever I do that.



Thank you, pjandyho. And this works better than just using their CS email address?


----------



## TyJo (Feb 8, 2012)

Houdiny, PM sent.


----------



## iron potato (Feb 9, 2012)

Ordered Jan 23rd, got my SC600 today... man ! amazingly small powerful flashlight :huh: paired with unprotected Panasonic 3100mAh, work flawlessly, tint is great :thumbsup:

lovecpf


----------



## Kalsu (Feb 10, 2012)

I got my SC600w Wednesday in the mail from Illumination gear (ordered Feb 4 received Feb 8). What an impressive light! No green tint at all on my light. I am currently running an AW 2900 in it with no issues. 

I used it Wed. night at work. All I can say is that little light puts out a wall of light. It has the perfect mix of throw and flood. The tint falls right in line with the other warm ZebraLight's that I have (SC60w, SC30w, H51w). I am carrying it in a Maxpedition 4" flashlight sheath. 

So far I am very impressed. Maybe I will have to get another for home. :devil:


----------



## EddieL (Feb 10, 2012)

I am carrying it in a Maxpedition 4" flashlight sheath. 

I've been pocket carrying mine, but I'd like to look at other options as pocket space is at a premium. How do you like the Maxpedition sheath for this light? Does it flop around at all, or is it a pretty good fit?


----------



## Kalsu (Feb 10, 2012)

EddieL said:


> I am carrying it in a Maxpedition 4" flashlight sheath.
> 
> I've been pocket carrying mine, but I'd like to look at other options as pocket space is at a premium. How do you like the Maxpedition sheath for this light? Does it flop around at all, or is it a pretty good fit?



I like the maxpedition sheath for this light. The light fits snug inside the sheath and doesn't flop around. It is well made and should last a long time. I have used their 5" sheath for other lights and have had similar positive results.


----------



## EddieL (Feb 11, 2012)

I like the maxpedition sheath for this light. The light fits snug inside the sheath and doesn't flop around. It is well made and should last a long time. I have used their 5" sheath for other lights and have had similar positive results.

Thanks. I'm going to order one next payday. It seems to be exactly what I'm looking for.


----------



## Slumber (Feb 12, 2012)

Has anyone tried the Raine sheath from Illumination Gear? I curious and may try the horizontal version of it.


----------



## Mr460mag (Feb 17, 2012)

Had the same problem with my sc600 as SunFire900 in post #123. It would only stay on for about 20 seconds and then dim down fast and turn off. Happend in all the mods. Did the same thing with three different batterys and they all where 4,1 - 4,2 volt and worked in other flashlights. I think they sould test the lights before shipping. I sent it back yesterday and it cost me 17 dollars in shipping from Norway to China :-( But I loved the light and can`t wait till I get it back. It was much smaller then I tought and the build quality was very good. My next Zebralight will be the H31W. They are not gone scare me away with one faulty light


----------



## g.p. (Feb 17, 2012)

This holster fits the SC600 perfectly and is well made. Really can't beat it for the price at Manafont - *$5.20 SHIPPED!* 

http://www.nextorch.com/en/accessories/holsters/V1438/

http://www.manafont.com/product_info.php/nextorch-nylon-nov1438-flashlight-holster-p-5715


----------



## Bill S. (Feb 17, 2012)

g.p. said:


> This holster fits the SC600 perfectly and is well made. Really can't beat it for the price at Manafont - *$5.20 SHIPPED!*
> 
> http://www.nextorch.com/en/accessories/holsters/V1438/
> 
> http://www.manafont.com/product_info.php/nextorch-nylon-nov1438-flashlight-holster-p-5715



Wow. Just ordered. Thanks!


----------



## hazna (Feb 21, 2012)

anyone had any luck finding a diffuser for this light? one that acts more like a lantern (not the sort that goes over the lens and softens the hotspot)


----------



## thaugen (Feb 21, 2012)

hazna said:


> anyone had any luck finding a diffuser for this light? one that acts more like a lantern (not the sort that goes over the lens and softens the hotspot)



A standard white Fujifilm canister fits perfectly and works as a lantern style diffuser. There are pictures on this thread somewhere.


----------



## hazna (Feb 21, 2012)

thaugen said:


> A standard white Fujifilm canister fits perfectly and works as a lantern style diffuser. There are pictures on this thread somewhere.



thanks, now that you mention it; I think I remember seeing that somewhere on these forums. Problem is I haven't used a film cannister in a long long time. Anyone have a spare they could send?

Doing bit of search I'm thinking the solarforce diffuser might fit:
http://www.solarforce.hk/index.php?controller=products&action=view&id=39


----------



## hazna (Feb 21, 2012)

The diameter of the sc600 head is around 29mm. I'm hoping some of the fenix/solarforce/xeno diffusers may fit; the ones with 31-32mm internal diameter. Since it looks less suss, I'm going to order the xeno diffuser to give it a go


----------



## g.p. (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: Zebra light SC600 (W) discussion part 2*

I think I remember reading that the SC600 now comes with a bolt on clip. Can anybody please please post a picture of the updated light and clip, or direct me towards one? A coworker wants to get an SC600 after using mine, but he liked how he could attach it to the rim of his baseball hat and use it like a headlamp. I'm wondering if that is still possible with the new design.

Thanks!


edit: maybe I'm just thinking of the updated lanyard attachement.


----------



## hazna (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: Zebra light SC600 (W) discussion part 2*



g.p. said:


> I think I remember reading that the SC600 now comes with a bolt on clip. Can anybody please please post a picture of the updated light and clip, or direct me towards one? A coworker wants to get an SC600 after using mine, but he liked how he could attach it to the rim of his baseball hat and use it like a headlamp. I'm wondering if that is still possible with the new design.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ...



I don't think there is any updated 'bolt-on' clip. There is a lanyard attachment though, which some of the early generations don't have. Lights like the sc51, sc31 have a clip that is held on by screws.


----------



## Oztorchfreak (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: Zebra light SC600 (W) discussion part 2*



g.p. said:


> I think I remember reading that the SC600 now comes with a bolt on clip. Can anybody please please post a picture of the updated light and clip, or direct me towards one? A coworker wants to get an SC600 after using mine, but he liked how he could attach it to the rim of his baseball hat and use it like a headlamp. I'm wondering if that is still possible with the new design. Thanks! edit: maybe I'm just thinking of the updated lanyard attachement.


 My SC600 came with a black clip that just spreads around the grooves on the light, so it does not bolt on. 

Why it is black when the flashlight is a kinda grey color? 

The first releases of the SC600 came with no clips. 

I received mine last week and it had the spare o-rings and the black clip-on clip to to clip to your pocket or whatever. 

A holster would have been nice also. 

I wonder if they ever made a holster, would it be black or grey.

For a light that fits in your pocket at around 4 inches this beauty puts out a wall of light and does not really throw very well as such. 

But the wall of light is great to look around for things as it lights up a whole room or outside area for about 50 yards or more very brightly. 

If I need to throw a long distance I have the Olight M3X and other HIDs or my new Maglite 3D LED to do that job, but they don't fit in your pocket! 


Below are some photos of my black clip on a grey torch!




















Cheers :wave:


----------



## pjandyho (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: Zebra light SC600 (W) discussion part 2*



g.p. said:


> I think I remember reading that the SC600 now comes with a bolt on clip. Can anybody please please post a picture of the updated light and clip, or direct me towards one? A coworker wants to get an SC600 after using mine, but he liked how he could attach it to the rim of his baseball hat and use it like a headlamp. I'm wondering if that is still possible with the new design.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ...


Just received an SC600w yesterday on behalf of a friend whom I am ordering for. No bolt on clip and the usual black clip is slightly chrome in color. Not exactly full chrome as I could detect a mix of the original black in it. Looks more like a thin coating over the black clip. The anodize is a beautiful matte green which looks a little like a lighter version of olive drab with no hint of any glossiness in it. Nice.


----------



## g.p. (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: Zebra light SC600 (W) discussion part 2*

Thanks guys! Guess I just got confused with the news of the lanyard attachement on the latest batch.

FWIW, don't use the clip on your belt...I lost my SC600 the first time I tried it when the clip popped off while I was sitting in the car.


----------



## Samy (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: Zebra light SC600 (W) discussion part 2*

ok after trying to ignore this light for a good while, my light and AW 2900's & 4 Sevens charger arrived this week. This is my first foray into 18650's.

I took it all to work today to charge it and then test it on the way home. On the way home, i came across a large bale of hay in the middle of the road which had obviously fallen off a pickup. So out comes the SC600 to light up the road while i dragged the bale to the side of the road. Thumbs up! I had a bit of a scan around and thought it was very bright. Later, when at home i lit up the back paddock comparing it to my Quark AA2 X, the SC600 was much much much brighter and threw much further. Very nice.

I'm already onto Thors Hammer Customer leather to make me a nice holster for it!

cheers


----------



## g.p. (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: Zebra light SC600 (W) discussion part 2*



Samy said:


> the SC600 was much much much brighter and threw much further. Very nice.


Unlike most comments on here, I actually think that the SC600 throws pretty good for it's size.


----------



## tobrien (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: Zebra light SC600 (W) discussion part 2*



g.p. said:


> Unlike most comments on here, I actually think that the SC600 throws pretty good for it's size.


that's true (at least in my opinion), but I'd guess some of it has to due with the sheer output making up for the floodiness of the reflector I suppose. Is my assumption somewhat correct you think?


----------



## OneBigDay (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: Zebra light SC600 (W) discussion part 2*

I didn't read through this whole thread to see if this is already mentioned, but I just added a Prometheus Lights clip to my SC600 and it is a very nice upgrade from the zebralight clip on. See thread here for clip details. The clip takes up a little space and so the bottom of the tailcap no longer makes contact with the body of the light - you need to bridge this gap somehow in order for this to work. I used one rotation from a P60 dropin spring in the bottom of the tailcap. I also tried a small aluminum foil roll and it seemed to work too but it's hard to get it to be the right thickness. This is a nice setup for me, I'm not always a clip person but they do add some convenience and also adds some traction when holding the light.


----------



## seahunt (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: Zebra light SC600 (W) discussion part 2*

You can also take a bit off the tailcap ,carefully.
I used a piece of scrap plate glass (dead flat) with 180/320/400 grit paper.
You want to remove enough to hold the clip firmly while still
being able to operate the switch. Not difficult, just tedious.
Regards, Chuck Hunt


----------



## Lou Minescence (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Zebra light SC600 (W) discussion part 2*

Is the tint of the neutral SC 600 w warmer than the tint of a Quark X neutral ? I want to get an SC 600 W but I like neutral tints that are on the cooler side of neutral. Thanks for input.


----------



## Diablo_331 (Feb 24, 2012)

Lou Minescence said:


> Is the tint of the neutral SC 600 w warmer than the tint of a Quark X neutral ? I want to get an SC 600 W but I like neutral tints that are on the cooler side of neutral. Thanks for input.



I don't have a quark x to compare to but the sc600w has a tint of about 4200k which leans more toward the warm end of neutral.


----------



## cave dave (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Zebra light SC600 (W) discussion part 2*



Lou Minescence said:


> Is the tint of the neutral SC 600 w warmer than the tint of a Quark X neutral ? I want to get an SC 600 W but I like neutral tints that are on the cooler side of neutral. Thanks for input.



My SC600w is a bit warmer than my Quark X Neutral, but I imagine there is a fair bit of inconsistency from sample to sample.


----------



## Lou Minescence (Feb 24, 2012)

I like the neutral tint of my Quark X and love the tint of my neutral Sunway V10R. My high CRI quark is too warm for me and I hardly use it.
With the thousands of happy Zebra fans I figured I had to get one and try it. I think I may be leaning towards the regular cool white SC 600. Sometimes I find the cool tints too reflective and hard to use after a long day at work. Owning one is knowing.


----------



## lauriek (Feb 26, 2012)

Can the SC600/w run on a pair of CR123 primaries or is it 18650 only? I'd almost settled on one to replace my old Surefire L2 but I just realised no-where mentions CR123 cells with it...


----------



## Mr460mag (Feb 26, 2012)

No, it only runs on 18650.


----------



## lauriek (Feb 26, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## Connor (Feb 29, 2012)

Is there any information about when the next batch of SC600w lights will be available at the Zebralight website?


----------



## justanotherguy (Feb 29, 2012)

Connor said:


> Is there any information about when the next batch of SC600w lights will be available at the Zebralight website?


Looking for one?


----------



## edc3 (Mar 1, 2012)

The place I bought mine says they'll have more in stock around March 8th. I assume Zebralight will have them on their site a little before that.


----------



## Connor (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks edc3!
They're back in stock @Zebralight now and I just ordered one. May the gods of tint be merciful on me. :devil:


----------



## edc3 (Mar 2, 2012)

Good luck Connor! I don't think you'll be disappointed.


----------



## NightBeacon (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up. They have been on backorder for so long that I stopped looking.


----------



## TEEJ (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Zebra light SC600 (W) discussion part 2*



g.p. said:


> Unlike most comments on here, I actually think that the SC600 throws pretty good for it's size.



LOL - To me, its a flood light with no throw at all....which is fine for how I use mine at least.

As its small enough to fit into my pocket WITH my XT11, I never bothered with a holster, etc...its almost keychain light sized as it is. 

As far as throw, the only way the light can throw is by shear horsepower...its just a large wall of light from a teeeny light.

Last night, I was in a park and wanted to know what was making noise, so I aimed the SC600W at it, and saw a nice pool of light maybe 50-60 yards in front of me, with great color rendition...and no noise sources in sight, just a lot of light, and then pitch darkness beyond the ball of light.

I hit the XT11, and there was a herd of deer ~ 250 yards away. Now, the XT11 has a floody beam, ITS not really a thrower either...and even on max, it doesn't have the lumens that the teeny SC600 does, but it could still reach the deer with the floody beam with some throw. So, I'd say that essentially, the SC600 has no true throw other than the size of the pool of light...there's no visible "Beam" going out there really. Its like a 4" Big Bruiser...floods a large area for its size, really nicely...but, there's not much in the way of a beam per se, that you can see at least. As the XT11 is about 1" longer, with deeper reflector depth, etc, its beam can be seen as a beam, but it is a wide beam. The mere concentration of the available lumens into a tighter cone seems to be why the XT11 has some throw compared to the SC600. 

As far as throw for its size, I have a DEFT edc LR that's up there for comparison....THAT has throw for its size.


----------



## LedTed (Mar 8, 2012)

Here are my contributions.






SC600 XM-L U2 LED MOONLIGHT

and





SC600 XM-L U2 LED OFF


----------



## TEEJ (Mar 8, 2012)

Ted - NICE PICS!

:thumbsup:


----------



## think2x (Mar 8, 2012)

I finally broke down and ordered an SC600w last week and I am so loving this light! It's been fighting against my HDS 140GT for pocket time and this week it has won, I'm not knocking the HDS by any means (great light) but between the nice tint, low low, blazing high and very useful floody beam it's hard NOT to carry the SC600w to work everyday.


----------



## TEEJ (Mar 8, 2012)

think2x said:


> I finally broke down and ordered an SC600w last week and I am so loving this light! It's been fighting against my HDS 140GT for pocket time and this week it has won, I'm not knocking the HDS by any means (great light) but between the nice tint, low low, blazing high and very useful floody beam it's hard NOT to carry the SC600w to work everyday.



Yeah, once you actually USE a brighter light, with a great tint, and the ability to adjust the lumens as needed, its hard to give that up and go back to the "I can't imagine needing more than 100 lumens" crowd. Kind of reminds me of IBM being quoted saying no one should ever need more than 640k...back when DOS couldn't handle more than that, etc. 

Floody beams just NEED more lumens to get enough lux on a much larger surface area.


----------



## Chrisdm (Mar 8, 2012)

I just got mt sc600w, and i love it. However i was surprised to see a slight artifact in the center of the beam. Not bad, practically irrelavent in real world use, but not the flawless beam im accustomed to with my smaller zebralights. I am also as disappointed as i thought i would be in the flimsy clip on clip... i love the proper pocket clips on my sc51s, wish they would have done something similar on the otherwise perfect sc600w. So the quest for the perfect pocket light continues, but this one is damn close.


----------



## Diablo_331 (Mar 8, 2012)

Chrisdm said:


> I just got mt sc600w, and i love it. However i was surprised to see a slight artifact in the center of the beam. Not bad, practically irrelavent in real world use, but not the flawless beam im accustomed to with my smaller zebralights. I am also as disappointed as i thought i would be in the flimsy clip on clip... i love the proper pocket clips on my sc51s, wish they would have done something similar on the otherwise perfect sc600w. So the quest for the perfect pocket light continues, but this one is damn close.



Check out my post earlier in this thread for a clip solution. Post number 25.


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Mar 8, 2012)

I agree with you TEEJ, the SC600, in my case, really isn't a 'throw' light, it's more of a 'room/space illuminator'. My PD32, Klarus P2A and JetBeam BA20 all appear to throw a spot farther, however, if you just want to blast the heck out of a limited 'boxy' area, the ZL delivers in spades.

I probably should have gone with the 'W', but what the heck, I've been carrying mine around for a week and there's not much to fault it on, apart from learning the 'clicks'.

Chris


----------



## Pacificwing (Mar 9, 2012)

For those of you looking for a good holster that isn't custom made, I'll throw my recommendation in for two options. I looked at the custom options (Thor's) but I decided that in the environment I work in, it is going to take a steady beating. Considering that, I didn't want to spend a bunch of money on a custom holster that I knew would get bashed up. I've tried both these holsters, and they work very well.

The one I actually use is this:
http://www.niteize.com/collections/tools/products/tool-holster-stretch

They market this sheath for a multitool, but its almost like it was made for the sc600. It fits very snug, and the holster has a hard ballistic nylon pad on the front to protect the flashlight from bumps and other light to moderate physical damage. The only downside is the plastic belt clip, which is a little bulky but I don't tend to notice it. The holster is as tough as nails. You can get them at M.E.C in Canada. 

The other option is this one:
http://www.maxpedition.com/store/pc/4-Flashlight-Sheath-9p195.htm

This holster also fits the sc600 perfectly, and is less bulky than the niteize, but the narrow profile comes as the cost of slightly less impact protection. Again, maxpedition has excellent build quality and makes for a good holster for my backup light (PD31).

Cheers,
-PW


----------



## Chrisdm (Mar 9, 2012)

Diablo_331 said:


> Check out my post earlier in this thread for a clip solution. Post number 25.



Ahhh brilliant! I happen to have one of these clips around, and also a Moddoo clip I had on an HDS, they both work great! Thank you thank you!! On the other hand it makes me even more frustrated/perplexed seeing how easy it would have been for Zebralight to implement a proper clip. Thanks again,


----------



## Diablo_331 (Mar 9, 2012)

Chrisdm said:


> Ahhh brilliant! I happen to have one of these clips around, and also a Moddoo clip I had on an HDS, they both work great! Thank you thank you!! On the other hand it makes me even more frustrated/perplexed seeing how easy it would have been for Zebralight to implement a proper clip. Thanks again,



You are very much welcome! I agree with you. They almost had it right except for the clip. I doubt I could ever dream of a better clip option of the sc600 than the Darksucks clip. It's really that nice of a clip. Good luck!


----------



## Chrisdm (Mar 9, 2012)

Using Diablo's clip tip, I have now assimilated the ultimate EDC with a Torchlab clip off an HDS. This also required copper foil inside the tailcap to complete the circuit:


----------



## bose301s (Mar 9, 2012)

I am very close to breaking down and picking one of these up to complement my JetBeam BC40 with a floodier light as opposed to the throwier BC40. Now just to decide between the normal and the W version, lol.


----------



## tobrien (Mar 11, 2012)

LedTed said:


> Here are my contributions.
> 
> [IG]https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-S5R_Ke57Bwg/T1ky6Cw4OYI/AAAAAAAAADQ/vDFdUzU7sLg/s680/SC600_XM-L_U2_LED_MOONLIGHT.jpg[/IMG]
> SC600 XM-L U2 LED MOONLIGHT
> ...


dang, I didn't know the SC600 was a *U2* bin, i guess i should've guessed that anyways. so are all the SC600s U2?

also, for those of you with the Dark Sucks Ti clip, can you post a pic for me of how the foil job you did looks inside the cap? did you guys use the adhesive type of copper foil?


----------



## Diablo_331 (Mar 11, 2012)

tobrien said:


> dang, I didn't know the SC600 was a U2 bin, i guess i should've guessed that anyways. so are all the SC600s U2?
> 
> also, for those of you with the Dark Sucks Ti clip, can you post a pic for me of how the foil job you did looks inside the cap? did you guys use the adhesive type of copper foil?



I just used regular aluminum foil. I folded it then curved it to fit inside of the tailcap. Then slowly compress the foil by screwing on the tailcap. Be mindful of the foil getting caught in the threads by checking them often while compressing the ring. These pics are of my first attempt which I later revised to look a lot cleaner.


----------



## recDNA (Mar 13, 2012)

Can the push on clip that comes with the light be pushed on the tail end for head down carry? If so can someone post a picture? There is no way in the world.I'm going to spend all this money then have to mess around with aluminum foil inside the light.


----------



## Diablo_331 (Mar 13, 2012)

recDNA said:


> Can the push on clip that comes with the light be pushed on the tail end for head down carry? If so can someone post a picture? There is no way in the world.I'm going to spend all this money then have to mess around with aluminum foil inside the light.



Yes it can. A better solution will be made by turning down a washer to fit which will be done eventually.


----------



## recDNA (Mar 13, 2012)

If the included clip can be used for head down carry why would we need a washer or any other mod?


----------



## pocketlight (Mar 13, 2012)

So it's official, I have been torture testing my SC600, so far so good, the light has gone swimming for 45min, has stayed on turbo inside a hot tub for 1 hour and no signs of water getting inside yet. I'm starting to feel very confident about the light's IPX-8 rating.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hondo (Mar 13, 2012)

recDNA said:


> If the included clip can be used for head down carry why would we need a washer or any other mod?



The concern is that the clip will self-detach under relatively low loads, hence the "under the cap" type design. Of course, this takes the inside of the cap out of contact with the end of the tube, and something is required to make up the gap.

Derek Dean found a neat way to ensure retention of the stock clip, in post 2527 of the first SC600 thread, here:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?314048-ZebraLight-SC600&highlight=


----------



## siruba (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi all, I am also stuck in the CW and NW dilemma... but I have an idea.

What if I get the SC600 CW and stick a slightly tinted glass filter in front? Obviously it will take away some of the lumens... not sure if that would be like 750->645 reduction. But at least you will have 2 colors of your choice with a single light... which wouldn't work with the sc600w.

would that work at all...?


----------



## Diablo_331 (Mar 13, 2012)

recDNA said:


> If the included clip can be used for head down carry why would we need a washer or any other mod?



To each his own I guess but a clip on clip isn't acceptable. The clip on it currently isn't going anywhere. The foil is in no way hurting the light and can only be seen during battery swaps.


----------



## Diablo_331 (Mar 13, 2012)

siruba said:


> Hi all, I am also stuck in the CW and NW dilemma... but I have an idea.
> 
> What if I get the SC600 CW and stick a slightly tinted glass filter in front? Obviously it will take away some of the lumens... not sure if that would be like 750->645 reduction. But at least you will have 2 colors of your choice with a single light... which wouldn't work with the sc600w.
> 
> would that work at all...?



Yes it would work. Try searching "Lee filters" here on CPF. Its a great thread on using filters to change tints to suit your own tastes. FWIW, it could be done with both the CW and NW.


----------



## hazna (Mar 13, 2012)

for those of you interested I received my xeno diffuser. The opening is a little wide for the zebralight sc600w, but adding some duct tape around the end of the diffuser, reduces the circumference and it now fits snuggly. My only concern with this is the duct tape may have a tendency to want to come off...


----------



## siruba (Mar 14, 2012)

Diablo_331 said:


> Yes it would work. Try searching "Lee filters" here on CPF. Its a great thread on using filters to change tints to suit your own tastes. FWIW, it could be done with both the CW and NW.



Yeah but the SC600W has 100Lm less to begin with... And from my experience with car headlights, filtering a incandescent light with blue filter to get white light yield a lot less useful output. Not sure if that would be the case for the light spectrum from NW LED.


----------



## cave dave (Mar 14, 2012)

Diablo_331 said:


> Yes it can. A better solution will be made by turning down a washer to fit which will be done eventually.



What you would really want is a "THREE WAVE SPRING WASHER" with the right ID and OD.

I found info here:
http://jtdstamping.thomasnet.com/category/precision-washers-3-wave

and a PDF with all sort of sizes here:
http://www.wclco.com/pdf/spring/threewave.pdf


----------



## Karl666 (Mar 16, 2012)

Hi,

This thread has many questions about colour tints. I found this video to be of some help 

>> Colour tints for SC600 and SC600w <<

I ended up with the SC600


----------



## Bill S. (Mar 16, 2012)

Original post from g.p.

This holster fits the SC600 perfectly and is well made. Really can't beat it for the price at Manafont - *$5.20 SHIPPED!*






http://www.nextorch.com/en/accessories/holsters/V1438/

http://www.manafont.com/product_info...holster-p-5715

- - - - -

My reply:

Got it a couple weeks ago from Manfont. Really nice sheath. And just $5.20 total, from Hong Kong to the USA.

The SC600 in the new sheath is even slim enough to put in a coat pocket along with a cellphone.

Thanks again for the recommendation.


----------



## TEEJ (Mar 16, 2012)

LOL

I now have BOTH the SC600 and the SC600W...I had the 600W, and then lately just got a 600 for someone who ended up not liking it...so, now, I have BOTH...and I'll just keep'm.


----------



## HIDblue (Mar 17, 2012)

TEEJ said:


> LOL
> 
> I now have BOTH the SC600 and the SC600W...I had the 600W, and then lately just got a 600 for someone who ended up not liking it...so, now, I have BOTH...and I'll just keep'm.



Hey TEEJ...any chance you or anyone else with both the SC600 and the SC600W could post beamshots of them side by side?


----------



## TEEJ (Mar 17, 2012)

HIDblue said:


> Hey TEEJ...any chance you or anyone else with both the SC600 and the SC600W could post beamshots of them side by side?



If the weather holds...I might try some tomorrow night.


----------



## xed888 (Mar 17, 2012)

HIDblue said:


> Hey TEEJ...any chance you or anyone else with both the SC600 and the SC600W could post beamshots of them side by side?



there is a video on youtube. google it.


----------



## Karl666 (Mar 17, 2012)

Hi,

This thread has many questions about colour tints. I found this video to be of some help 

>> Colour tints for SC600 and SC600w <<

I ended up with the SC600


----------



## HIDblue (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanks fellas. Found the YouTube vid and ended up ordering an SC600.


----------



## Karl666 (Mar 17, 2012)

HIDblue said:


> Thanks fellas. Found the YouTube vid and ended up ordering an SC600.



Good choice. Better tint ( in my opinion ) & more lumens


----------



## TEEJ (Mar 17, 2012)

HIDblue said:


> Hey TEEJ...any chance you or anyone else with both the SC600 and the SC600W could post beamshots of them side by side?








SC600 Left/SC600W rt








SC600








SC600W 






Hope that helps!


----------



## TyJo (Mar 18, 2012)

Nice photos, I love my w's.


----------



## HIDblue (Mar 18, 2012)

TEEJ said:


> SC600 Left/SC600W rt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks a bunch TEEJ! :thumbsup: It does help quite a bit, especially since they are outdoor beamshots. Unfortunately for my wallet, now I'm thinking I should also get an SC600W in addition to the SC600 I just ordered.


----------



## TEEJ (Mar 18, 2012)

Well, I think I've gotten an aspherical SC600W now....here's a beam shot:



















(How to make it)



That's a 30x22 mm Loupe in front of the SC600W lens


----------



## think2x (Mar 19, 2012)

Diablo_331 said:


> I just used regular aluminum foil. I folded it then curved it to fit inside of the tailcap. Then slowly compress the foil by screwing on the tailcap. Be mindful of the foil getting caught in the threads by checking them often while compressing the ring. These pics are of my first attempt which I later revised to look a lot cleaner.



I worked off of this idea and came up with a more permanent solution. Telephone wire after you cut and strip it (one strand)is pretty close to the same thickness as the clip.
Cut a small section of phone wire
strip out one strand and remove insulation from it
wrap around 18650 battery to form shape
lay it against the end of the sc600 body and trim to the same diameter
solder ends together to complete the "ring"
insert into tailcap
solder in place.
Works PERFECTLY.

Picture of wire unstripped and stripped and performed.





Wire ring soldered into tailcap, not a great pic but I'm sure you get the idea.




No more worries of anything falling out during battery changes.


Jamie


----------



## Diablo_331 (Mar 20, 2012)

Very nice work Jamie! That looks easy enough. Hopefully this will make a lot of sc600 owners very happy.


----------



## TEEJ (Mar 20, 2012)

I didn't know anyone had tailcap issues at all...news to me. 

My SC600 and SC600W springs, etc, feel solidly locked in place...even if I pull on them, they stay attached to the cap, etc ( I TRIED pulling on them BECAUSE of reading these posts...to see if mine might be loose too, etc...but, at least mine were solid.

Were the loose ones from production a while ago?


----------



## Hondo (Mar 20, 2012)

No defects, TEEJ, if you read back ~25 posts you will see they are trying to fit a clip under the tailcap, which causes a gap inside and has to be made up to regain contact. This is a permanent mod to allow the use of the tailcap clip.


----------



## TEEJ (Mar 20, 2012)

Hondo said:


> No defects, TEEJ, if you read back ~25 posts you will see they are trying to fit a clip under the tailcap, which causes a gap inside and has to be made up to regain contact. This is a permanent mod to allow the use of the tailcap clip.



LOL

A D D


----------



## bodhran (Mar 20, 2012)

We've all been there, done that...*lol* At least you know your spring is secure.


----------



## TEEJ (Mar 20, 2012)

The silver lining.


----------



## low (Mar 20, 2012)

I tell ya, the tint on that SC600w looks very warm to me. I thought it was around 4,000K? Looks to warm for my likes. I love my Zebralight w's and c's. Is this a dud?


----------



## TEEJ (Mar 20, 2012)

low said:


> I tell ya, the tint on that SC600w looks very warm to me. I thought it was around 4,000K? Looks to warm for my likes. I love my Zebralight w's and c's. Is this a dud?



I think the SC600W is SUPPOSED to look like that. It DOES show most colors better, dead leaves look the color of dead leaves, grass looks green, etc...so I like it...but I have both, and mix it up depending on what I need to SEE.


----------



## Diablo_331 (Mar 21, 2012)

low said:


> I tell ya, the tint on that SC600w looks very warm to me. I thought it was around 4,000K? Looks to warm for my likes. I love my Zebralight w's and c's. Is this a dud?



It is advertised, to my knowledge, at 4200k. It's slightly cooler than both my sc51c and h51c (4000k) and about on par with my sc60w which is also supposed to be 4200k. The tint of the xpg in my sc60w is beautiful compared to the tint shift of the xml in the sc600w. If you haven't picked up a sc60w yet, I'd suggest you do so before they are sold out. I know I will be grabbing a few more before then.


----------



## hatman (Mar 21, 2012)

Diablo_331 said:


> It is advertised, to my knowledge, at 4200k. It's slightly cooler than both my sc51c and h51c (4000k) and about on par with my sc60w which is also supposed to be 4200k. The tint of the xpg in my sc60w is beautiful compared to the tint shift of the xml in the sc600w. If you haven't picked up a sc60w yet, I'd suggest you do so before they are sold out. I know I will be grabbing a few more before then.



What is it you like better about the SC60W compared to the SC600W, other than the more compact and lighter-weight form?


----------



## Diablo_331 (Mar 21, 2012)

hatman said:


> What is it you like better about the SC60W compared to the SC600W, other than the more compact and lighter-weight form?



If you over look the smaller form factor then it would have to be the tint. It's nice and even throughout the entire beam while the tint on my sc600w shifts colors. This alone isn't a reason to leave the sc600w home, IMHO. I mostly prefer the smaller size. They both have their places in my EDC rotation and I will continue to carry and use them both. FYI... I've been known to be a tint snob.


----------



## low (Mar 21, 2012)

I am now seriously thinking about the SC60w. With at tintthat will pass a tint snob test, how can you go wrong? 






Diablo_331 said:


> It is advertised, to my knowledge, at 4200k. It's slightly cooler than both my sc51c and h51c (4000k) and about on par with my sc60w which is also supposed to be 4200k. The tint of the xpg in my sc60w is beautiful compared to the tint shift of the xml in the sc600w. If you haven't picked up a sc60w yet, I'd suggest you do so before they are sold out. I know I will be grabbing a few more before then.


----------



## TEEJ (Mar 21, 2012)

low said:


> I am now seriously thinking about the SC60w. With at tintthat will pass a tint snob test, how can you go wrong?


I guess you could go wrong if 260 lumens from the SC60W is not enough light for your uses, vs 640 lumens for the SC600W, etc?


----------



## low (Mar 21, 2012)

TEEJ said:


> I guess you could go wrong if 260 lumens from the SC60W is not enough light for your uses, vs 640 lumens for the SC600W, etc?





Actually, the brightness of the SC51c is enough for me. But it will not burn for long.


----------



## Samy (Mar 22, 2012)

I took my SC600 camping this week. It was the most useful tool I had. I'll post up pics later but the 18650's lasted so long I just put it up somewhere on medium output to act as a campsite floodlight so the kids could see where they were playing after dark. It lit up an entire large camping area. 

Cheers


----------



## g.p. (Mar 22, 2012)

Samy said:


> I took my SC600 camping this week. It was the most useful tool I had. I'll post up pics later but the 18650's lasted so long I just put it up somewhere on medium output to act as a campsite floodlight so the kids could see where they were playing after dark. It lit up an entire large camping area.
> 
> Cheers


Tail standing on low is the perfect night light for the kids while camping or at a hotel as well.


----------



## Mgizler (Mar 22, 2012)

Ok Guys, I just bought my First SC600 off the Marketplace yesterday and I must say Im a little intimidated about stepping up to the whole 18650 battery scene. I also ordered some batteries and charger from battery junction but wanted to ask and make sure they will work ok in the light. 

Here are the 18650's http://www.batteryjunction.com/ultrafire-18500.html

Here is the Charger http://www.batteryjunction.com/wf-139-.html

Im really excited about getting this light. I was hunting for the Perfect EDC light and didnt want to look at anything but an AA or a small 123 based light. But I already have an SC51 so that takes care of the aa light, and I an HDS which takes care of the 123. So I took the plunge and in heading to big boy territory. 

I have also been doing alot of reading on the forum about this light. Any advice to a new 18650 guy. 

Thanks in advance. 

I love this site and hate it at the same time. Everytime I log in, I end up wanting/buying a new light. hahaha


----------



## bodhran (Mar 23, 2012)

Your link is to 18500's not 650's.


----------



## Mgizler (Mar 23, 2012)

Crap your right. I fat fingered the wrong ones and ordered 18500 and not the 18650. I hope they let me Exchange them. 



bodhran said:


> Your link is to 18500's not 650's.


----------



## pblanch (Mar 23, 2012)

Just went through Cyclone in Western Australia. Had the ZL H51 and SC600. Will now be carrying the SC600 for all my bad weather/disaster needs.

Until the Q50 manages to come out of vaporware that is. If that ever happens!

Absolutely fantastic light.


----------



## Mgizler (Mar 23, 2012)

Ok I reordered the right size. Heres the link. http://www.batteryjunction.com/ultrafire-18650.html

Looks like Im going to exchange the 18500's for two more 18650's when they get here. Ill have 4 of them. Sounds like a good reason to get another light!!


----------



## HIDblue (Mar 23, 2012)

Just got my SC600 and it's smaller than I expected. Feels pretty good in the hand and the clicky is a bit on the stiff side, but I guess that will prevent accidental activation in the pocket. There are some very minor specs of missing ano on some of the sharper edges, but nothing to stress about. Nice, bright floody beam.


----------



## bodhran (Mar 23, 2012)

Mgizler...I gave an SC600 to a friend of mine. He also has a spare set of 18500's from Battery Junction...*lol*


----------



## Diablo_331 (Mar 23, 2012)

Sooo...I dropped my SC600W last night directly onto concrete. It landed on the bezel but the lens took the brunt of the blow as the lens is now cracked. It now has a nasty artifact across the beam. I've contacted ZL customer service to see what they have to say.


----------



## nakahoshi (Mar 24, 2012)

Diablo_331 said:


> Sooo...I dropped my SC600W last night directly onto concrete. It landed on the bezel but the lens took the brunt of the blow as the lens is now cracked. It now has a nasty artifact across the beam. I've contacted ZL customer service to see what they have to say.



The same thing happened to me, They sent me a new one I just had to pay for shipping. Great CS. 

-Bobby


----------



## Diablo_331 (Mar 24, 2012)

nakahoshi said:


> The same thing happened to me, They sent me a new one I just had to pay for shipping. Great CS.
> 
> -Bobby



I received a response saying that they will send out another lens.


----------



## Harry999 (Mar 24, 2012)

So as well as great lights it seems Zebralight is upping their game in relation to customer service. Good to know.

I have now had my SC600 and SC600w for a while. Still like them as much as when I first got them. Definitely keepers.


----------



## hatman (Mar 24, 2012)

Harry999 said:


> I have now had my SC600 and SC600w for a while. Still like them as much as when I first got them. Definitely keepers.



How do decide which to use?


----------



## TEEJ (Mar 24, 2012)

hatman said:


> How do decide which to use?



LOL I have both too.

I use the SC600 by default....I use the SC600W when the tint matters more.

For me, the tint matters more if I have to find something unknown...like a clue, where texture or color make make a difference in resolving an object.


----------



## pjandyho (Mar 25, 2012)

hatman said:


> How do decide which to use?


LOL! Would be worst in my shoes. I have two SC600 and an SC600w. Not only do I need to decide on which tint to use, 'w' or no 'w', I also have to decide which SC600 to use if I only wanted cool white. And they both look the same. Same built, same finishing tone, same LED tint...


----------



## Samy (Mar 25, 2012)

After owning my SC600 for month, i am becoming tempted to get an SC600W. I already have a custom holster on order from Thors Hammer. I went camping this week and i used my SC600 constantly, it was so useful and in the woods it was more useful than my TK41 for distance.

Just pop it on a log to light up the camping area. Photos aren't that great as i used a point and shoot, there was much more light than shown here. You can see the light on the log in the lower left of the pic:









What's that making noise in the grass? My daughter spotting a Bandicoot (this pic with TK41)...







the AW2900's lasted forever...


cheers


----------



## hatman (Mar 25, 2012)

Is the main difference the tint or is there longer throw with the cool white version?


----------



## Harry999 (Mar 25, 2012)

hatman said:


> How do decide which to use?



Like the other who replied the question made me laugh - thank you for that, hatman. For me the SC600 is the preferential one to use in an urban environment where even at night there is a lot of ambient light pollution. So the SC600 rides in my Metrosafe 300 bag as a back up EDC light for those times when I need a lot of light since I work in a city centre/urban environment.

The SC600w is one of my nightlights and the light I would use anytime I am out where there is less light pollution say a park or in a rural environment. With the power the SC600w puts out actually light pollution is not really an issue. It is more a case of me sticking to my personal protocols of light use.

That sounds so pretentious doesn't it - 'personal protocols of light use'.


----------



## Harry999 (Mar 25, 2012)

hatman said:


> Is the main difference the tint or is there longer throw with the cool white version?



The throw might vary depending on weather conditions. In foggy and/or rainy conditions the SC600w might be better. That was why the old Fenix TK20 and the successor LD25 was such a useful light. In normal circumstance the throw would be the same. 

The tint to me personally is far more important. The SC600w being warm has better colour rendition than the SC600 so for close up use or where definition of colour would be more useful the SC600w wins. Cool White tint tends to feel sharper if I can put it like that so for me it is prefect for the city.


----------



## TEEJ (Mar 25, 2012)

hatman said:


> Is the main difference the tint or is there longer throw with the cool white version?





HIDblue said:


> Hey TEEJ...any chance you or anyone else with both the SC600 and the SC600W could post beamshots of them side by side?








SC600 Left/SC600W rt








SC600








SC600W 






As you can see, the difference in throw is hard to see...not as large a difference as you'd think, as the two beam profiles are essentially identical...so the difference in throw is there, as the W's ball of light is a hair smaller...but the radius shrinkage is small compared to the overall size of the two balls of light.

You can see more with the 600W when the weather is wet, and more with the 600 when its dry and lumens reaching far enough to generate sufficient Lux is borderline...but more with the W again under those conditions, if the lux on target requires resolution of a pattern to identify an object, and so forth.

For example, in the above shots, if I wanted to know if a copperhead (Snake) was hiding in the dead leaves, I'd definetely NEED the W to do that, as the 600 while bright enough, would not provide enough pattern resolution, and would wash the patterns together visually...making camoflage work better. The W would help to resolve the camo pattern from the dead leaves better...and make me less likely to get bit.






Hope that helps!


----------



## Diablo_331 (Mar 25, 2012)

Some good warm vs cool explainations here. I only own the sc600w which I chose because I knew it would be used outdoors a lot. Fog is also a big factor where I use it mostly. While a flood light isn't the best in any fog, IMHO, a warmer tint will have less backscatter than a cool white light. I had to really put the sc600w to use this past Thursday night when the generator went down on our boat. We were catching catfish with jug lines on a small river. A light fog set in after dusk. The boat has 2000 watts of halogen lights that are ran off of a generator. It will light up the night when they are working so when it didn't, out came the sc600w, a l2t with a warm xml driven @ 4.2 amps, and a 6p lego stuffed with an ez900 driven @ 2.1 amps. The sc600w more than held its own against the more powerful l2t. The massive ball of creamy white light that the sc600w puts out was a real help when approaching a jug line.The driver has to line up for a slow pass within an arm's distance from the jug as a person leans over to grab it. The battery life was also exellent! Being able to switch back and forth from H1 to H2 is a huge battery saver.


----------



## tobrien (Mar 25, 2012)

Diablo_331 said:


> Some good warm vs cool explainations here. I only own the sc600w which I chose because I knew it would be used outdoors a lot. Fog is also a big factor where I use it mostly. While a flood light isn't the best in any fog, IMHO, a warmer tint will have less backscatter than a cool white light. I had to really put the sc600w to use this past Thursday night when the generator went down on our boat. We were catching catfish with jug lines on a small river. A light fog set in after dusk. The boat has 2000 watts of halogen lights that are ran off of a generator. It will light up the night when they are working so when it didn't, out came the sc600w, a l2t with a warm xml driven @ 4.2 amps, and a 6p lego stuffed with an ez900 driven @ 2.1 amps. The sc600w more than held its own against the more powerful l2t. The massive ball of creamy white light that the sc600w puts out was a real help when approaching a jug line.The driver has to line up for a slow pass within an arm's distance from the jug as a person leans over to grab it. The battery life was also exellent! Being able to switch back and forth from H1 to H2 is a huge battery saver.


that's good stuff! 

I need to pick up an SC600w. I got a new SC600 now (i don't own two, but simply sold the first one), but I'd love to experience in person the blast of neutral white. my Xeno E03 NW, while it is powerful, isn't of course as much as an SC600w, so I'm sure a neutral SC600w would blow me away.


----------



## woodrow (Mar 27, 2012)

Times in my life I have been utterly impressed by a new flashlight: 1990 First Surefire 6p (what started this whole thing for me) UK lightcannon HID (10w) arround 2000-2001, first 3w cree light (after joing cpf!  ) first 35w..and Polarion HID lights a few years back...and today. This light is amazing to me not for its 700+ lumens...but because its 700 lumens in a light that is 1/3 smaller than most 123ax2 lights I have owned. It is amazing watching that ammount of light coming out of such a small package. Next, I like the UI. Having the ability anytime to have the light come on High or Low is simply a great thing. I liked it tonight on my walk through the neighborhood just being able to light up the sidewalk right in front of my feet, then being able to light up the desert on the side of the road on high with a single press a couple minutes later was nice too. Walking arround the house with a couple lumens on low is great, and on med, it is a nice lantern as it will tailstand without a wobble. Well done Zebralight!


----------



## dbare (Mar 28, 2012)

woodrow said:


> Times in my life I have been utterly impressed by a new flashlight: 1990 First Surefire 6p (what started this whole thing for me) UK lightcannon HID (10w) arround 2000-2001, first 3w cree light (after joing cpf!  ) first 35w..and Polarion HID lights a few years back...and today. This light is amazing to me not for its 700+ lumens...but because its 700 lumens in a light that is 1/3 smaller than most 123ax2 lights I have owned. It is amazing watching that ammount of light coming out of such a small package. Next, I like the UI. Having the ability anytime to have the light come on High or Low is simply a great thing. I liked it tonight on my walk through the neighborhood just being able to light up the sidewalk right in front of my feet, then being able to light up the desert on the side of the road on high with a single press a couple minutes later was nice too. Walking arround the house with a couple lumens on low is great, and on med, it is a nice lantern as it will tailstand without a wobble. Well done Zebralight!



Woodrow: 
Thanks for your well-stated and articulate description of the 600. However, you have made my life more difficult. You see, I currently have the SC60W which is my favorite light. I am committed to purchasing the SC600w, but have been delaying the purchase just to prove to myself that I can resist and delay gratification...check my flashiholicism if you will. Still, I am determined to delay my purchase until the beginning of the next VISA billing cycle.

Nice review. thanks, again


----------



## Mgizler (Mar 30, 2012)

Well, I finally got the right batteries and was able to test the light out last night. Im speechless!! I never imagined that it would be as bright as it is!!! I love the fact that it can go from such a low low to a surface of the sun High. Totally impressed and looking to get another one already.


----------



## ostrograd (Apr 5, 2012)

I just got a SC600w. It looks and feels great and puts out a ton of light, but I'm dismayed at the tint variation between the hotspot and the spill. The spill is a nice neutral color, but the hotspot is very noticeably yellow with a tinge of green. If the whole beam were this color I imagine my eyes would adjust to it, but since the spill is right there for handy comparison I'm continually reminded of how unpleasant the hotspot's tint is.

Are most SC600w's this way or did I just get a bad one?

Here's a profile shot of the beam which shows the problem.








After looking into it some more, it seems like the source of the yellow tint is the light reflecting off the base of the reflector. The light coming off the emitter itself looks pretty neutral, as does the reflection from the outer part of the reflector. In this next snapshot I've projected the LED and reflector onto the wall using a loupe.







By the way, this one suffers from the emitter/reflector height mismatch and dark crescent in the hotspot discussed on another thread. 

I'm trying to decide whether I should exchange it for another, or try an H600w or the older XP-G based SC60w, or just forget about it and wait for more refinements in LED manufacturing and light design. Trouble is, I've _been_ waiting for several years already and was really hoping the latest designs and neutral emitters would have major tint problems like this solved by now. Very frustrating.


----------



## TEEJ (Apr 6, 2012)

ostrograd said:


> I just got a SC600w. It looks and feels great and puts out a ton of light, but I'm dismayed at the tint variation between the hotspot and the spill. The spill is a nice neutral color, but the hotspot is very noticeably yellow with a tinge of green. If the whole beam were this color I imagine my eyes would adjust to it, but since the spill is right there for handy comparison I'm continually reminded of how unpleasant the hotspot's tint is.
> 
> Are most SC600w's this way or did I just get a bad one?
> 
> ...







This is my "Loupe Shot" I posted earlier in this same thread for comparison.

I do see the difference you're talking about.

Just ask them to exchange it.


----------



## jmpaul320 (Apr 6, 2012)

i ordered a sc600 last night, both the 600 and 600w were backordered at 10pm last night

BUT NOW THEYRE BOTH IN STOCK!


----------



## Hondo (Apr 6, 2012)

ostrograd, my two 600W's are from shortly after the "recall", for the 5 min. step down, and have the 600W marking, and the latest split ring attachment, delivered early this year, just for reference. You have really 3 different issues here, the crescent, which seems to be a recent thing, probably due to a change in components causing the LED to sit higher (see here for DIY fix: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-SC600-Hotspot-issue-Homemade-solution-inside ). 

Second is the green tint to the hotspot. My experience has been that each model of Cree neutral LED has had more green, and less red, content than the previous. My SC60 XP-G's are more greenish than my SC50W+ XP-E's, and my SC600W XM-L's are more greenish than my SC60W XP-G's. But none of them are green enough to make me want to add a filter to alter them, as I had to with the cool XP-G's in my Ti Quarks and my SS Fenix LD-01. But Derek Dean started his thread on filtering to improve tints based on his experience with his SC600. http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?320811-Changing-LED-Tint-With-Filters

Last is the difference between the hotspot and the spill tint. I now have a total of nine XM-L lights/drop-ins, from cool to mild neutral and warmer neutral in the 600W. Without exception, they all have the cooler, more violet spill you see in your light. All of the other member comments I know of reflect this same trend. When Derek Dean was selecting his filter for his SC600, he struggled with this compromise. This seems to be the price we pay for a high efficiency emitter capable of 600 - 800 lumens. I might add that this effect is much worse in my two neutral SST-50 P-Rocket lights, with a less pleasing hotspot color that is kind of "pee-yellow".

So only you can decide what to do, you may want to try again for an exchange, or give up. But if you decide to keep it and want to make it more to your liking, you might want to try raising the reflector as seen above, and look into a Lee Filters swatch book, so you can insert a filter between the reflector and the lens to "tune" the tint more to your liking.


----------



## ostrograd (Apr 6, 2012)

Hondo said:


> Last is the difference between the hotspot and the spill tint. I now have a total of nine XM-L lights/drop-ins, from cool to mild neutral and warmer neutral in the 600W. Without exception, they all have the cooler, more violet spill you see in your light.



Thanks, that's a lot of useful and interesting information. I also have a few older LED lights (with Seoul P4 and Rebel LEDs) which don't have this problem. Periodically I try to upgrade, but end up returning the new light since the beam color is so garish. I do a fair amount of commercial photography and photo retouching, so I pay a lot of attention to color and looking at this beam is like nails on a chalkboard 

I found another good thread discussing exactly this problem. Basically it's like sunlight changing color between noon and sunset; off-axis rays of light take a longer path through the atmosphere (phosphor layer for the LED) and come out a different color. The parabolic reflector makes the problem very apparent, since it reflects the off-axis rays forward to form the hotspot. I've built several desk lights using neutral XP-G and warm XM-L LEDs that don't exhibit this problem since they use an optic instead of a reflector and the optic captures more of the frontal rays and fewer of the extreme off-axis ones, plus I think they get mixed together more inside the optic. Seems like the simplest way to address the problem would be to gradually tint the reflector so that it would go from neutral silver at the outer part to a metallic purplish color at the base. It wouldn't be perfect, but it ought to go some way towards normalizing the hotspot color.

So for now I'm planning to exchange the SC600w (the reflector/emitter height mismatch is sloppy construction and not something I want to pay $95 for) and try an H600Fw. Seems like the frosted lens should allow the different colored rays of light to mix a bit before leaving the light and will hopefully even out the color shift enough to make this light enough of an improvement over my old ones to be worth paying for 

Still frustrating though. I really wanted to like this light!


----------



## swan (Apr 10, 2012)

Any one else getting scratching on their aw3100 from the cell spring-didnt have a problem using jb2300.


----------



## salsadj (Apr 10, 2012)

Ordered my SC600 and it should be arriving today. Also ordered some Orbtronic 3100mAh 18650. Hopefully they will fit. I figured I'd take the gamble since they contain Panasonic NCR18650A. Anyone have experience with these cells? If not I'll let you know how they fit. Also, I have on order the SC600w, SC31 and SC31w. They should be arriving soon. All this started with the SC50 I got a couple of years ago. Now the addiction begins. Yay


----------



## TEEJ (Apr 10, 2012)

salsadj said:


> Ordered my SC600 and it should be arriving today. Also ordered some Orbtronic 3100mAh 18650. Hopefully they will fit. I figured I'd take the gamble since they contain Panasonic NCR18650A. Anyone have experience with these cells? If not I'll let you know how they fit. Also, I have on order the SC600w, SC31 and SC31w. They should be arriving soon. All this started with the SC50 I got a couple of years ago. Now the addiction begins. Yay



The problem is not the brand of donor cells, the problem is the age/internal resistance of the donor cells, and the quality of the protection circuits that were added (I'm hoping you got protected cells). Orbtronic cells might be the best in the world, I don't have any...but, generally, we find there are some cells that are reliable, and we don't like to take too many chances with dying in a fulmination of our hobby by using questionable cells (OK, some of us DO live for danger...).

AW, Callies Kustoms, Redilast, Eagletac, Xtar, etc, seem to be good.

Go to the 18650 review threads to see the latest info.



So far, everything I've used fit in the SC600's.


----------



## salsadj (Apr 11, 2012)

> The problem is not the brand of donor cells, the problem is the age/internal resistance of the donor cells, and the quality of the protection circuits that were added (I'm hoping you got protected cells). Orbtronic cells might be the best in the world, I don't have any...but, generally, we find there are some cells that are reliable, and we don't like to take too many chances with dying in a fulmination of our hobby by using questionable cells (OK, some of us DO live for danger...).
> 
> AW, Callies Kustoms, Redilast, Eagletac, Xtar, etc, seem to be good.
> 
> ...



Tried the orbtronics. Yes they are protected. One fit on the tight side, the other didn't fit. I'll most likely have to remove the Orbtronic label to get it to fit. Gonna have to send back the SC600 due to the hotspot issue noted here. Gonna replace it with a SC600w and eventually may get a SC600. Gonna pick up a couple more 18650's from the brands you mentioned.


----------



## TEEJ (Apr 11, 2012)

salsadj said:


> Tried the orbtronics. Yes they are protected. One fit on the tight side, the other didn't fit. I'll most likely have to remove the Orbtronic label to get it to fit. Gonna have to send back the SC600 due to the hotspot issue noted here. Gonna replace it with a SC600w and eventually may get a SC600. Gonna pick up a couple more 18650's from the brands you mentioned.



If two cells that should have been the same as each other are not the same size, it typically means the parts are different, say, when recycled cells are used instead of new ones.

By getting rid of the orbs and getting cells you can trust, you may have prevented a fire or explosion.

:thumbsup:


----------



## salsadj (Apr 11, 2012)

TEEJ said:


> If two cells that should have been the same as each other are not the same size, it typically means the parts are different, say, when recycled cells are used instead of new ones.



Just lovely, what a comforting thought  Gonna get some Callies Kustoms 3100mAh and call it a day. Now just need a light to put them in :sigh:


----------



## TEEJ (Apr 12, 2012)

salsadj said:


> Just lovely, what a comforting thought  Gonna get some Callies Kustoms 3100mAh and call it a day. Now just need a light to put them in :sigh:



I really like the Callies. If you ever need 18650's FAST though, Redilasts ordered from the CPFM thread there seem to arrive maybe a day or so after ordering, at least to NJ...the Callies seem to take ~ a week.



I'm now almost afraid to ask what charger you are using?


----------



## salsadj (Apr 12, 2012)

TEEJ said:


> I really like the Callies. If you ever need 18650's FAST though, Redilasts ordered from the CPFM thread there seem to arrive maybe a day or so after ordering, at least to NJ...the Callies seem to take ~ a week.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm now almost afraid to ask what charger you are using?



Xtar mp1s for the time being. Suits my needs as I'm just now starting to use rechargeable cells vs primaries. Gonna upgrade in the very near future. Probably a pila or a xtar wp2 ii. Thanks for the heads up on the redilast lovecpf


----------



## cave dave (Apr 13, 2012)

I just got a Eagletac 3100mAh cell in and its the physically smallest 3100 I've tried (compared to AW, Redilast) 

This is an advantage in the SC600w and SC60w that I own. I really hate the bumps on the neg contact of the AW. I can hear the spring popping and twisting against them when I put screw the battery cap on, the redilast seems too long, like its over compressing the springs.


----------



## TEEJ (Apr 13, 2012)

salsadj said:


> Xtar mp1s for the time being. Suits my needs as I'm just now starting to use rechargeable cells vs primaries. Gonna upgrade in the very near future. Probably a pila or a xtar wp2 ii. Thanks for the heads up on the redilast lovecpf



Those are good.

I have the Xtar WP6 II (6 Bays) so I can use it for the 6 RCR123's the S18 uses at a time, plus, being able to do 6 18650's at a time means I can knock out a lot of charging in a shorter time.

I also have the Pila IBC (2 Bay), which works great too, and the 4sevens Single Bay, which I mostly just use for 26650's, but it can do the others if need be as well.

I find that I always need more cells, and more bays, than I thought I would when getting them...so, now, I just double cell orders to help keep up.


----------



## Lite_me (Apr 14, 2012)

cave dave said:


> I really hate the bumps on the neg contact of the AW. I can hear the spring popping and twisting against them when I put screw the battery cap on,


I noticed that too. So I ground then off with a Dremel tool.


----------



## WmArnold1 (Apr 14, 2012)

Fyi, I ordered my SC600 (cool white) directly from Zebralight around 9pm on 4/10/12 and it came today; 4/14. Great delivery time, ZL!!!

Since this is my first 18650 light; I also bought a Pila IBC and one (1) *unprotected* Panasonic NCR-18650*A*; 3100 Ah & 11.2 Wh :thumbsup:

Although I wore my eyes out reading about 18650 alternatives, I ended up choosing Panasonic simply because that's what ZL spec'd their SC600 with - I just got the latest & greatest version, which has 6.9% more capacity. ~wheeeee~

It took me a few minutes to master the UI using short-clicks, (< .1s) long clicks, (.6s) double-clicks, and simply mashing-down the button to cycle low through high. Imho, twiddling the H2 level takes a lot of patience doing eight-rapid-clicks then double-clicks. And I can't imagine why ZL chose *not* to allow start-up in the strobe mode. (it starts in Turbo instead) Personally; I chose 200 Lm for H2 so I can double-click between two hours of run-time and six. If that's not long enough; I can grope around using 65 lm medium for 18 hours or 21 lm medium for 2 days!

Long-term; I'm eager to see "step-regulation" and how much time I have left in medium after automatically dropping from high. (I couldn't find where anybody has documented that yet) Whatever it is though, it beats the hell out of finding yourself suddenly in the dark! Btw, this is also my first "firefly" light too - how did I ever get along without that?!?


----------



## hazna (Apr 15, 2012)

Yep it drops down from high to medium when it starts to run low on batteries.


----------



## WmArnold1 (Apr 15, 2012)

hazna said:


> Yep it drops down from high to medium when it starts to run low on batteries.



Okay, but how long does medium subsequently last before dropping to low? I realize that it will vary a lot, but I would hope to have at least 30 minutes to fetch a fresh battery.

Looking forward to your reply(s) - I'll post mine after I've done it a few times..

[edit] P.S; *my SC600 sustained 16 minutes of 65 lu medium* - that works out to be a 1.5% reserve of the battery's capacity, give or take..

P.P.S & Btw; my light sat on a plastic jar for around 2 hrs during this test, without fans or anything, and the head temperature gradually rose 61 degrees-F above ambient to 137.4 (infra-red) deg-F. Imho, that's a bit of a hot-potato, but I'm more amazed that the head cooled 27.4 degrees during the first 10 minutes of 65 lu medium and the tail-cap was never more than 6 deg-F different than the head. This is a great thermal design by Zebralight!

[second edit, a month and a half later..] P.P.P.S; I have tested the High to Medium step-down several times now and my SC600 gives between 60 and 80 minutes of 65 lu medium before stepping down again, into low. That works out to be a 6.3% reserve of of the 18650's capacity. Imho, ZL's automatic step-down feature is a very good thing!


----------



## tatasal (Apr 16, 2012)

Yesterday I put some Morey's automotive grease on the O-ring and thread ( end cap portion ) of my ZL SC600 and it won't turn on anymore. I tried to remove some but still won't fire up. Eventually decided to wipe everything off and it worked again. This is one of my first lights and the first time it happened to me. What happened and how much grease is enough? What grease and which part do you lube? ( I have experimented with other types of silicone/lithium grease and they all worked fine. I know I over-greased this time so as to lose the light's negative contact, but I don't which part not to grease. )


----------



## LGT (Apr 22, 2012)

tatasal said:


> Yesterday I put some Morey's automotive grease on the O-ring and thread ( end cap portion ) of my ZL SC600 and it won't turn on anymore. I tried to remove some but still won't fire up. Eventually decided to wipe everything off and it worked again. This is one of my first lights and the first time it happened to me. What happened and how much grease is enough? What grease and which part do you lube? ( I have experimented with other types of silicone/lithium grease and they all worked fine. I know I over-greased this time so as to lose the light's negative contact, but I don't which part not to grease. )


Go to the comprehensive grease and lube thread. It'll tell you everything you need to know.


----------



## tobrien (May 8, 2012)

I just got my SC600w in to 'complement' my SC600. 

here's what I noticed (for what it's worth, I ordered from Amazon.com): my SC600w has a more defined (focused?) hotspot than my SC600 does

and of lesser importance, my SC600w has a much darker body, which I _really_ like because I can differentiate between my w and non-w without having the turn them to be able to view the model insignia/ZL logo. 

anyone else have a much more focused hotspot on their SC600w?


----------



## Flask (May 14, 2012)

*Zebralight SC600, cool white vs neutral white *

Hi All
Newbie here, thinking of getting the Zebralight SC600, it seems like a good all round flashlight, at a reasonable price.
Hoping someone can enlighten me the advantages and disadvantages, of the two different types of color, white vs neutral.
Thanks

Thread Merge - Norm


----------



## JWRitchie76 (May 15, 2012)

I'm getting ready to pull the trigger on a SC600W. Anyone have any issues with AW 18650's? Lighthound lists the 2900 and 3100 AW 18650's at 68.1 mm +/-.3 mm while ZL says up to 67 mm for battery length. Any issues with AW's?


----------



## beach honda (May 15, 2012)

I, like JWRitchie, want an sc600w to add to my arsenal, just want to make sure all the bugs are worked out. I am also curious about the 3100 AWs.

Thanks
Cb


----------



## Samy (May 16, 2012)

I'm using 2900 AW's and there's plenty of room.

cheers


----------



## pjandyho (May 16, 2012)

I am running AW 3100 in my SC600w as well as both my older 2nd gen SC600 without any problems. I believe it is only the 1st gen SC600 that are affected by the battery size.


----------



## Derek Dean (May 16, 2012)

Flask said:


> *Zebralight SC600, cool white vs neutral white *
> 
> Hi All
> Newbie here, thinking of getting the Zebralight SC600, it seems like a good all round flashlight, at a reasonable price.
> ...


Howdy Flask, and welcome to CPF!
The Cool White version is a little brighter, and some folks prefer the coolish tint for indoor use, while the Warm version will be slightly less bright, and some folks prefer it's tint for outdoor use. 

If you want the absolute brightest version, then get the cool white version. If you'll be walking in the woods a lot, then consider the warm version. I'm quite sensitive to tint, so I've added a magenta filter to my cool white version to warm it up a bit, which makes it a bit less bright, however, I rarely use the brightest level of my SC600, so it works great for me.

By the way, since you're a new member, I'd like to point out that 18650 lithium-ion rechargeable batteries require a bit of care in handling for safe use. With only minor care you should have no issues, so make sure you become acquainted with their proper use and charging. Here's a great place to start:

Battery University:
http://batteryuniversity.com/


----------



## TyJo (May 16, 2012)

I'm using AW 3100's with no problem, IIRC they are actually thinner than the 2900s.


----------



## kaichu dento (May 16, 2012)

Derek Dean said:


> The Cool White version is a little brighter, and some folks prefer the coolish tint for indoor use, while the Warm version will be slightly less bright, and some folks prefer it's tint for outdoor use.
> 
> If you want the absolute brightest version, then get the cool white version. If you'll be walking in the woods a lot, then consider the warm version.


Great informational post as usual Derek, but I just wanted to clear up what I believe to be a common misconception in the warm/cool comparison. I far and away prefer warm for indoors and the only time I have a preference for non-warm tints is when I'm using it as a source of light in a work related situation - such as searching the shop for parts.

I believe that as more people become accustomed to the idea of non-cool emitters, they'll start to choose the same way they already do when it comes to florescent lamps - warm for home (other than kitchen and office) and cool for work.


----------



## JWRitchie76 (May 16, 2012)

TyJo said:


> I'm using AW 3100's with no problem, IIRC they are actually thinner than the 2900s.



Thanks! I scored the last SC600W from Going Gear and bought a couple AW 3100's to power it.


----------



## TyJo (Jun 2, 2012)

This is referencing the small batch of SC600w's that were released without a step-down timer feature at the end of 2011 that had a hidden feature supposedly. The discussion is found in this post and after in the old SC600 thread. Zebralight has recently added a new feature to one of their headlamps, the H502. It is a battery voltage indicator that is activated by 4 short clicks from off. So if you have a non-stepdown SC600w, you might want to try 4 short clicks from off and see what happens (and please report back).


----------



## Diablo_331 (Jun 2, 2012)

TyJo said:


> This is referencing the small batch of SC600w's that were released without a step-down timer feature at the end of 2011 that had a hidden feature supposedly. The discussion is found in this post and after in the old SC600 thread. Zebralight has recently added a new feature to one of their headlamps, the H502. It is a battery voltage indicator that is activated by 4 short clicks from off. So if you have a non-stepdown SC600w, you might want to try 4 short clicks from off and see what happens (and please report back).



The light should simply go hi/med/low/hi.


----------



## burntoshine (Jun 3, 2012)

...yup, they just go hi/med/low/hi; i have two sc600w's. one of them has the step-down feature and one does not. no special mode here.


----------



## TyJo (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks for checking. Seems like the discussion has died down, maybe they can get production going on the other lights. My SC600w is almost always the first light I grab around the house, just too large for my EDC.


----------



## Overclocker (Jun 10, 2012)

TyJo said:


> just to large for my EDC.





yes too large for EDC, they should put out an SC model with the size/weight of the h600


----------



## tobrien (Jun 10, 2012)

does anyone mod their SC600(w)? I was thinking of picking up an SC600 with a bad tint on the MP for cheap from someone who's unhappy with theirs to do an emitter swap/'upgrade' on. thoughts?


----------



## Diablo_331 (Jun 10, 2012)

tobrien said:


> does anyone mod their SC600(w)? I was thinking of picking up an SC600 with a bad tint on the MP for cheap from someone who's unhappy with theirs to do an emitter swap/'upgrade' on. thoughts?



It could be done. The bezel will come loose with a little heat and elbow grease.


----------



## TEEJ (Jun 10, 2012)

TyJo said:


> Thanks for checking. Seems like the discussion has died down, maybe they can get production going on the other lights. My SC600w is almost always the first light I grab around the house, just to large for my EDC.






To me that's funny, the SC600 is my smallest edc light....as the lights smaller than that are not powerful enough to work as an edc light for me.


----------



## justanotherguy (Jun 10, 2012)

TEEJ said:


> To me that's funny, the SC600 is my smallest edc light....as the lights smaller than that are not powerful enough to work as an edc light for me.



I EDC my SC60w at work...love it. but i think I could do the SC600W also...
T
(Looking for ZL warms btw....in any form factor x 18650)


----------



## TEEJ (Jun 10, 2012)

justanotherguy said:


> I EDC my SC60w at work...love it. but i think I could do the SC600W also...
> T
> (Looking for ZL warms btw....in any form factor x 18650)



LOL

I have the 600 and 600W....a wood and an iron of the same #


----------



## bodhran (Jun 10, 2012)

Good description TEEJ..*s*


----------



## melty (Jun 10, 2012)

I EDC the SC600w. I don't even notice it while it's clipped inside my side pocket. It does create a visible lump, but it's none the worse for comfort.


----------



## tobrien (Jun 10, 2012)

Diablo_331 said:


> It could be done. The bezel will come loose with a little heat and elbow grease.



perfect, thanks! is the SC600w a bit cooler than 4000K right?


----------



## Jeff S. (Jun 10, 2012)

I'll second the question: has anybody modded their SC600? To that end, how do you folks think the Nichia 219 4500K would do as a replacement for the XM-L in the SC600? 

That would be my dream EDC!


----------



## Diablo_331 (Jun 10, 2012)

Jeff S. said:


> I'll second the question of anybody has modded their's? To that end, how do you folks think the Nichia 219 4500K would do as a replacement for the XM-L in the SC600?
> That would be my dream EDC!


The Nichia would be overdriven by the sc600's driver BUT the sc60, on the other hand, could work. It'll be smaller as well. You have really got me thinking now... My sc60w has a beautiful tint so I won't be the one to try it.


----------



## Jeff S. (Jun 11, 2012)

Diablo_331 said:


> The Nichia would be overdriven by the sc600's driver BUT the sc60, on the other hand, could work. It'll be smaller as well. You have really got me thinking now... My sc60w has a beautiful tint so I won't be the one to try it.



Thanks for the heads up. I was starting to rub my hands together in excitement about it. Random question, but I've been researching the 219, and most of the discussions regarding it revolve around the tint and CRI. How efficient is the Nichia 219 compared to, say, the XP-E, XP-G, and/or XP-L? Thanks


----------



## Diablo_331 (Jun 11, 2012)

Jeff S. said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I was starting to rub my hands together in excitement about it. Random question, but I've been researching the 219, and most of the discussions regarding it revolve around the tint and CRI. How efficient is the Nichia 219 compared to, say, the XP-E, XP-G, and/or XP-L? Thanks



The topic has been discussed on CPF but I cannot recall where. Maybe someone can poke in and help us out here. I do know that the Nichia is more efficient than the rebel that ZL uses.


----------



## Edi (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: Zebra light SC600 (W) discussion part 2*



pjandyho said:


> I understand. Before the SC600 was out I did mention somewhere that the switch is ok but just need to be recessed deeper. There is no need to toughen the switch as it will make the switching and double clicking harder. Was a little disappointed when ZL decided to go with a switch that is harder to activate despite having it recessed deeper. Overall, I am still happy with it and they are (2x SC600 and 1x SC600w) my favorite mid-sized power lights to date.




too hard to press?

come on guys 'man up!' lol. the button is perfectly fine. i turn mine on 50+ times a day to inspect work and i have no problem. my lens did break though when it felll from my pocket onto concrete. zebralight was contacted and sent out a replacement with no arguments. Cant wait to get it so i can use my torch again!


----------



## Diablo_331 (Jun 11, 2012)

Edi said:


> too hard to press?
> 
> come on guys 'man up!' lol. the button is perfectly fine. i turn mine on 50+ times a day to inspect work and i have no problem. my lens did break though when it felll from my pocket onto concrete. zebralight was contacted and sent out a replacement with no arguments. Cant wait to get it so i can use my torch again!



You are the second person, besides myself, that has had this happen. Maybe a steel bezel ring is in order on the next version. I also agree with you about the button. I mean really? Really??? I'm sorry if this comes off as a little blunt but suck it up. ;-p


----------



## Overclocker (Jun 11, 2012)

people used to complain that the buttons were too easy to press. now that it's fixed, people complain it's too stiff

humans

LOL


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Jun 11, 2012)

Overclocker said:


> people used to complain that the buttons were too easy to press. now that it's fixed, people complain it's too stiff
> 
> humans
> 
> LOL



I've never had a ZL with the older switch, so I can't say, but I will say that out of all of my lights, this is the 'stiffest' switch with the shortest throw, of any of them. Sometimes I'll miss the A/B output change while on low, medium, or high because of it, but it's not an issue with me.

It does reek of precision, however.

Chris


----------



## think2x (Jun 16, 2012)

So to update a little*, *I absolutely *loved *my SC600w until...............yesterday I went to get my car keys out of my pocket and the keys pulled the Zebra (clipped into the same pocket) out with them and I watched it travel *only 3 feet* straight down bezel first onto my sidewalk. I didn't think much about it, I was on my way to take my son for a trim. I got most of the way to the car and a little voice said "hit the button". Click.....nope. Click..........nada. Went back in to check the battery, it's good swapped it out for fresh cell......nothin'. I'm now selling off my Zebra's because if I buy a $100 light you can sure bet it will survive a little three foot tumble. Surefire/Malkoff and HDS' are more for me I see.


----------



## tobrien (Jun 16, 2012)

how much should i offer people for an sc600(w) with a bad tint? i want to buy some sc600's, be they w's or not, doesn't matter, and do emitter swaps. would $50 be fair given they're a horrible tint that i'm paying for?


----------



## Pacificwing (Jun 16, 2012)

think2x said:


> So to update a little*, *I absolutely *loved *my SC600w until...............yesterday I went to get my car keys out of my pocket and the keys pulled the Zebra (clipped into the same pocket) out with them and I watched it travel *only 3 feet* straight down bezel first onto my sidewalk. I didn't think much about it, I was on my way to take my son for a trim. I got most of the way to the car and a little voice said "hit the button". Click.....nope. Click..........nada. Went back in to check the battery, it's good swapped it out for fresh cell......nothin'. I'm now selling off my Zebra's because if I buy a $100 light you can sure bet it will survive a little three foot tumble. Surefire/Malkoff and HDS' are more for me I see.



Sadly, I'm in the same boat. Except I didn't drop mine. It just stopped working one day. I turn it on for about 1 second and it shuts itself off. Tried with different batteries and even leaving it overnight unpowered.

I would send it back for warrenty, but I can't get a response out of zebralight. I've been sending messages through their contact system for over a week, but they don't respond. Really really shady if you ask me.

I've written off zebralight as well. I was going to buy a headlamp and another light for my car, but after what I've read and experienced I get the sense that the zebralight is not all its cracked up to be. Too many stories of failures; too many nightmares of warranty support (sending it off and never getting it back). 

You are absolutely right: a flashlight should be able to take a 3 foot bump. Hell, for $100, you should be able to drive over the thing with your car. Even then, every brand has their defective units, but the lack of support from zebralight in inexcusable.

Zebralights sure are pretty, but in my experience, that is about all they have going for them.

-PW


----------



## srfreddy (Jun 16, 2012)

Driving a car over it puts less stress on a light than a drop....


----------



## Diablo_331 (Jun 16, 2012)

Pacificwing said:


> Sadly, I'm in the same boat. Except I didn't drop mine. It just stopped working one day. I turn it on for about 1 second and it shuts itself off. Tried with different batteries and even leaving it overnight unpowered.
> 
> I would send it back for warrenty, but I can't get a response out of zebralight. I've been sending messages through their contact system for over a week, but they don't respond. Really really shady if you ask me.
> 
> ...



I have had quite the opposite experience with their CS department. Fast responses and they even sent me out a free replacement lens.


----------



## brightasday (Jun 17, 2012)

Diablo_331 said:


> I have had quite the opposite experience with their CS department. Fast responses and they even sent me out a free replacement lens.



Same with me: quick responses, quick resolution.


----------



## Colonel Sanders (Jun 17, 2012)

The only time I contacted Zebralight was to inquire about doing a non-anodized light for me. Much to my surprise their response was very fast and they said yes. They were very polite and helpful.

I have 9 Zebralights, all of which have been put through the ringer by my 2, 4, and 6 yr olds (the Zebras are my only lights that I let them play with due to their amazing durability) and I have never had a failure out of any. :thumbsup: 

I do have to wonder if some of the bad luck failures out of Zebralights are self-imposed (like installing two 123 cells in an 18650 light for example.)


----------



## Pacificwing (Jun 17, 2012)

Colonel Sanders said:


> The only time I contacted Zebralight was to inquire about doing a non-anodized light for me. Much to my surprise their response was very fast and they said yes. They were very polite and helpful.
> 
> I have 9 Zebralights, all of which have been put through the ringer by my 2, 4, and 6 yr olds (the Zebras are my only lights that I let them play with due to their amazing durability) and I have never had a failure out of any. :thumbsup:
> 
> I do have to wonder if some of the bad luck failures out of Zebralights are self-imposed (like installing two 123 cells in an 18650 light for example.)



I'm sure that has happened with some people. With mine, it just turned itself off one day when I was in a dark room on a construction site. I had to stumble my way out into the hallway. It was the exact situation you buy a good quality flashlight to avoid. The flashlight never turned back on for more than a second after that. No mistreatment; same batteries I had been using for months; just *poof*.

I wonder if the reason they haven't responded (over a week now) is because I'm in Canada, and therefore required to deal with the factory out of China.

I remember when I was ordering these things (got an H600 too), I got a tracking number that didn't work (apparently, in fairness, this is common with ChinaPost) and got no response to my queries regarding it. I was about to contact my credit card company thinking I got scammed (after about a month waiting in silence) when it shows up on the Canada Post website. Apparently it was only in customs for less than a day, so that wasn't the hold up. Even if it was, some acknowledgement to my queries would have been nice.

The only responses I've ever gotten out of zebralight have been the automated ones after purchase. Leaves a really bad taste. I've switched to Sunwayman (which I can acquire locally). Even if I do manage to get this one warrantied, it's going in the drawer as a second backup.


----------



## PayBack (Jun 17, 2012)

Diablo_331 said:


> It could be done. The bezel will come loose with a little heat and elbow grease.



Yikes mine came off without much of either!


----------



## Up All Night (Jun 17, 2012)

PayBack said:


> Yikes mine came off without much of either!



Tried mine just this moment. No heat and very little elbow grease! 
I guess a window replacement won't be a problem if needed!


----------



## Diablo_331 (Jun 17, 2012)

PayBack said:


> Yikes mine came off without much of either!



Lucky you! I gave up on mine twice before finally getting it to come loose. The right tool makes all the difference. I ended up using a pair of vice girps with those little rubber covers that slip on over the teeth of the tool to avoid scratching the finish. I left it on turbo for a few 5 minute cycles then it came right off.


----------



## think2x (Jun 17, 2012)

Colonel Sanders said:


> I do have to wonder if some of the bad luck failures out of Zebralights are self-imposed (like installing two 123 cells in an 18650 light for example.)



Mine was only ever fed Redilast 2900's charged on a PILA IBC , It wore a Dark Sucks Ti clip and rode in my left front pocket.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Jun 24, 2012)

think2x said:


> Mine was only ever fed Redilast 2900's charged on a PILA IBC , It wore a Dark Sucks Ti clip and rode in my left front pocket.



Thanks for the idea! I have had an extra Moddo Malkoff Clip laying around, unused....

Perfect... :naughty:


----------



## Dillo0 (Jun 30, 2012)

Mine died one day randomly. It never turned back on. I used only Redilast 3100mAh cells charged in a Pila charger that were dedicated to it. It will be two months in a few days since I have last seen it.


----------



## Julian Holtz (Jul 26, 2012)

*SC600W: Thermal paste missing.*

Hi Guys!

As I work in the quality assureance department of my company, I've seen it all and as a result, I never trust anyone's quality.
For example, I take apart every RC servo I use and run it through 1000 cycles before installing it in a plane.

Well, I will do the same thing now with any new flashlight.

I just got my new Zebralight SC600W.

They claim the following:



> Proprietary heat sinking design bonds the LED board directly to the unibody aluminum casing, providing unblocked thermal paths to most of the surface area.



What I found after unscrewing and unsoldering the LED board is this:






I have to assume that their proprietary way of bonding the LED means using no thermal paste?

Well, I decided to be safe and used my favorite, Arctic Cooling MX-2. According to the manufacturer, it is dielectric and has good ageing resistance.

Before installing the LED, I honed it's surface. It turned out that the area of the holes protudes a tiny bit. Combine this with the not countersunk threaded holes in the body, and I have to wonder how good that thermal path might have been without my intervention.
Now, with thermal paste, a honed LED board, and countersunk holes, I feel a lot better.

Apart from that, I like that light quite a lot so far. The feeling is right, the knurling is awesome, and the switch has just the right stiffness.

Cheers,

Julez


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: SC600W: Thermal paste missing.*



Julian Holtz said:


> I have to assume that their proprietary way of bonding the LED means using no thermal paste?
> 
> Well, I decided to be safe and used my favorite, Arctic Cooling MX-2.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing your findings Julez. I think the original design should be sufficient in ensuring a proper thermal transfer. Afterall the whole light feels pretty hot after a few minutes of use which means there is a pathway allowing proper transfer of heat from the LED onto the body. Of course, what you did will definitely improve the light's thermal path but I think the original factory configuration should be sufficient. Well done!


----------



## Julian Holtz (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: SC600W: Thermal paste missing.*

Hi, thanks for your friendly posting.

However, I am not sure that a warm body is a sign of good heat transfer. Let me explain: The heat the LED produces will eventually be dissipated by the body. The body will heat up until an equilibrium is reached between the thermal energy the LED produces and the thermal energy the body's surface can dissipate.
If the thermal path has a high resistance, the LED will need to be hotter to force that thermal energy through that thermal path.
A higher delta_temp is needed to provide the same flow of thermal energy agross a path with higher thermal resistance.
As the total amount of thermal energy stays the same, so does the body's surface temperature, but not the LED temperature.
I am afraid that it is a mathematical certainty that we cannot judge the thermal path's resistance from the body's surface temperature.

Cheers,

Julez


----------



## Diablo_331 (Jul 26, 2012)

Julian Holtz said:


> Hi, thanks for your friendly posting.
> 
> However, I am not sure that a warm body is a sign of good heat transfer. Let me explain: The heat the LED produces will eventually be dissipated by the body. The body will heat up until an equilibrium is reached between the thermal energy the LED produces and the thermal energy the body's surface can dissipate.
> If the thermal path has a high resistance, the LED will need to be hotter to force that thermal energy through that thermal path.
> ...



I agree with this statement 110%. Thank you for sharing your findings with us all. Now for some artic silver...


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: SC600W: Thermal paste missing.*



Julian Holtz said:


> Hi, thanks for your friendly posting.
> 
> However, I am not sure that a warm body is a sign of good heat transfer. Let me explain: The heat the LED produces will eventually be dissipated by the body. The body will heat up until an equilibrium is reached between the thermal energy the LED produces and the thermal energy the body's surface can dissipate.
> If the thermal path has a high resistance, the LED will need to be hotter to force that thermal energy through that thermal path.
> ...


Sounds logical. I do notice the issue that you had pointed out when I last opened up the head, but being the non technical person that I am I did not bother about it. Maybe I would need a step by step photo guide to tell me how to go about doing the improvements.


----------



## Julian Holtz (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: SC600W: Thermal paste missing.*

No problem, I can try to write a guide, without photos however, in my lunch break.

I am really impressed by the SC600, I must say. It is the first light I own that can light up a room similarly to the normal fixed lighting. I will have a lot of fun with it.

Ok, lunch time:

At first, I unscrewed the retainer ring and got out the O- ring and reflector.
Next, I unsoldered the LED wires.
Now comes the tricky part: There is a wire that is both soldered to a M2 screw of the LED board and a contact on the side of the body. While unsoldering, I accidentally tinned the Philips slot, and had thus to remove the screw with pliers.
Being an R/C guy, I have lots of M2 screws in store, so no problem.
I recommend to mark one side of the LED board with a marker, so that one does not reassemble it with reversed polarity afterwards.
After taking the LED board out, I put a very fine grit (1000 or so) lapping paper on a very flat surface, and moved the LED board in circles over it.
This is done best by using 2 small Philips screwdrivers inserted in the 2mm screw holes, and not touching the board itself. Simply hold the screwdrivers in your hands, push slightly down, and move de board. A few drops of water on the sanding paper improve the process.
I finished when all burrs were lapped flat to the level of the anodising.
Then I took a small 90° countersink and worked a tiny edge on the threaded holes of the body. A 4mm drill bit, carefully operated with the fingers, would also work.
After applying a generous layer of Arctic Cooling MX-2 to the bottom of the LED board, I fixed it with my new screws, and resoldered all wires.
As the screws were zinc-plated, I had to grind at the head of one to make the solder stick.
Before reassembling the reflector and stuff, I let the light run for 30 min on high to evaporate potential fumes of the thermal paste.
I then reassembled everything, and like the light quite a lot since then. 

Cheers,

Julez


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: SC600W: Thermal paste missing.*

Thanks Julez! It looks complicated but after digesting what you wrote, I figured it is not that difficult a job for even a novice to do. Now I just need to get my hands on some Arctic Cooling. Really appreciate you taking the time to write this!


----------



## Oztorchfreak (Jul 27, 2012)

*Holster for Zebralight SC600 in your article.*

I have solved my carry problem for my SC600 by ordering a Custom Made Leather Pouch with an integrated spare 18650 battery carrier included from Thor.

Please PM me for further details about this solution.


Photos below.


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Holster for Zebralight SC600 in your article.*

Yes, the custom holsters made by Thor's Hammer are real nice. Nothing like a handmade holster that carries not only one of the smallest high output light, but also a spare battery as well for superb runtime.


----------



## CVLPA (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Holster for Zebralight SC600 in your article.*

@Oztorchfreak Wow! That looks really good!


----------



## Arucard (Jul 27, 2012)

*SC600 battery support.*

Hi. Recently got my SC600. Could it run on Soshine 3100mah 18650?

Thread Merge - Norm


----------



## SuperDavid (Aug 9, 2012)

just wondering if a 67.55mm flat top 18650 would fit?
the raised top version of the batteries im looking at are over 68mm


----------



## Badbeams3 (Sep 10, 2012)

I was thinking about ordering one of these lights. But am some what concerned about the number of short fall broken lens reports. Do dealers keep these lenses in stock? I assume the easy break problem is on account of the larger head/lens size. Any better, more durable replacement lens out there?


----------



## Samy (Sep 11, 2012)

*Re: Holster for Zebralight SC600 in your article.*



Oztorchfreak said:


> I have solved my carry problem for my SC600 by ordering a Custom Made Leather Pouch with an integrated spare 18650 battery carrier included from Thor.
> 
> Please PM me for further details about this solution.
> 
> ...



I ordered and paid for one of those Thors Hammer holsters back in Feb/March. Fairly similar with the spare battery carrier... but it never turned up. Lost in the mail i guess 

cheers


----------



## toysareforboys (Sep 11, 2012)

*Re: Holster for Zebralight SC600 in your article.*



Samy said:


> I ordered and paid for one of those Thors Hammer holsters back in Feb/March. Fairly similar with the spare battery carrier... but it never turned up. Lost in the mail i guess  cheers


I've got three things I've been waiting months for (not from Thors Hammer), I hate it when people ship stuff "letter mail", no tracking, no insurance! If I'm paying you damn $35 for shipping, I'm assuming it's a regular parcel, with at least tracking!!

You know it's bad when youe shipments from China show up faster than your shipments from one province/state over 

-Jamie M.


----------



## Oztorchfreak (Sep 11, 2012)

*Re: Holster for Zebralight SC600 in your article.*



Samy said:


> I ordered and paid for one of those Thors Hammer holsters back in Feb/March. Fairly similar with the spare battery carrier... but it never turned up. Lost in the mail i guess
> 
> cheers



I don't know what to say mate.

I feel partly responsible for putting my reputation behind a great product that I have had no problems with in delivery or operation.

I don't know what went wrong with the shipping, but mine made it all the way to Australia for $15.

What has Daniel said about the situation and what method of shipping he used?

Are you aware that he had a big accident on his bike and is out of action at the moment and he stopped taking orders and he is obviously not working on his Custom Made products.

I just went to the "Contact Me" area of his website and you can read all about his accident and the delays in production because of it.


http://www.thorshammercustomleather.com/contactme.htm



It states on his Contact Me area as below.

[h=3]Contact me![/h] [email protected]
Be aware that I am currently not taking orders as on July 3, 2012, at approximately 1745 hours Tucson time, the business Thor’s Hammer Custom Leather hit a bump in the road. I was in a motorcycle accident that left 13 of my bones broken ranging from my femur which now has a rod in it to both arms that now hold plates and screws. 7 of my ribs and my clavicle were also broken. Please do not think that this is the end of Thor’s Hammer as it is not. I just need some time to let the bones heal. As such, I will not be taking orders for at least a few months. While I will try to respond to email during this time, it may take several days for me to do so if I do at all as both arms are in casts.
I like e-mail. It's fast and it works. If I don't get back to you in a couple of days, I'm on vacation or dead. Let's hope it's the former. If by chance you don't hear back from me, don't despair, just send another e-mail. I can get swamped and I'm a one-man show, so bear with me.
Don't like e-mail? Give me call though you should know, I hate the phone.
520-275-5729


Maybe he never got around to making your Custom Leather Holster because of that accident.

I would email him to find out where you stand.



CHEERS


----------



## toysareforboys (Sep 11, 2012)

*Re: Holster for Zebralight SC600 in your article.*



Oztorchfreak said:


> I was in a motorcycle accident that left 13 of my bones broken ranging from my femur which now has a rod in it...


Know how that feels. I hope he recovers quickly, completely and pain free 

Me:





Bone has healed, but my knee is screwed 

-Jamie M.


----------



## Samy (Sep 11, 2012)

*Re: Holster for Zebralight SC600 in your article.*

Ouch! Yes i broke my arm after coming off my bike last year in the backyard! No roads involved!

I've been in contact with him, but if i buy anything further i'll probably make sure i pay a bit extra for tracking post.

cheers


----------



## Oztorchfreak (Sep 12, 2012)

*Re: Holster for Zebralight SC600 in your article.*



Samy said:


> Ouch! Yes i broke my arm after coming off my bike last year in the backyard! No roads involved!
> 
> I've been in contact with him, but if i buy anything further i'll probably make sure i pay a bit extra for tracking post.
> 
> cheers




Hi Samy (another fellow aussie),

When you contacted Daniel what did he say about what he would do regarding your order, seeing as he is out of action and probably will be for quite some time.

Was there any offer of your money back?



Cheers


----------



## Samy (Sep 12, 2012)

*Re: Holster for Zebralight SC600 in your article.*

He offered to make another when he's up and going again. I'm going to pay extra for registered/tracking post though. I don't know how i'll go with the holster, i've had to pocket carry the SC600 all this time and now i'm used to carrying it that way for work everyday!

Here's my motorcycle damage i did 10 months ago:







is this now the broken bones thread? 

cheers


----------



## toysareforboys (Sep 12, 2012)

*Re: Holster for Zebralight SC600 in your article.*



Samy said:


> is this now the broken bones thread?


Sure is! Here's before they put me back together!











-Jamie M.


----------



## CM2010 (Sep 13, 2012)

*Re: Holster for Zebralight SC600 in your article.*

Does the CW version use the XM-L U2?


----------



## lebox97 (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: Holster for Zebralight SC600 in your article.*

yes, since day 1

1,000 LED/750 OTF Lumens




CM2010 said:


> Does the CW version use the XM-L U2?


----------



## Oztorchfreak (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: Holster for Zebralight SC600 in your article.*



lebox97 said:


> yes, since day 1
> 
> 1,000 LED/750 OTF Lumens




I have the Zebralight SC600 and I love it.

I have been trying to find out if it runs on a U2 LED and I could not find any info except XM-L T6 connected with it.

Where did you find that information as I am puzzled by it?

*I Googled SC600 U2 and the two are never seen together.*


*CHEERS*


----------



## freerun (Sep 20, 2012)

*Re: Holster for Zebralight SC600 in your article.*

I just got my SC600 (took almost 2 weeks to get it from Hong Kong to Sweden) and I must say, as most others here are, I'm blown away! 
Okay, I'm not really used to this amount of output from a flashlight. My other lights are at ~80-100lm OTF and they have done their part of their required work for me  (my Fenix LD15 will still be used because of the size) and I realize that there are a lot of other lights that perform as good as the SC600 too. But I liked the size (it was much smaller than I had imagined (and that's NOT "what she said"^^)) and the UI and the quality just feels premium all over.

I bought this light mostly because of what people been saying about it here on cpf (so thank you!) and I can't count how many times I've been watching the video review of the SC600 by Going Gear, haha..

I just need to find a suitable lanyard now


----------



## moldyoldy (Sep 20, 2012)

*Re: Holster for Zebralight SC600 in your article.*



freerun said:


> I just got my SC600 (took almost 2 weeks to get it from Hong Kong to Sweden) and I must say, as most others here are, I'm blown away!
> Okay, I'm not really used to this amount of output from a flashlight. My other lights are at ~80-100lm OTF and they have done their part of their required work for me  (my Fenix LD15 will still be used because of the size) and I realize that there are a lot of other lights that perform as good as the SC600 too. But I liked the size (it was much smaller than I had imagined (and that's NOT "what she said"^^)) and the UI and the quality just feels premium all over.
> 
> I bought this light mostly because of what people been saying about it here on cpf (so thank you!) and I can't count how many times I've been watching the video review of the SC600 by Going Gear, haha..
> ...



Lighthound has a wrist-sized lanyard in black or GITD (weak effect) for a buck. The length is enough to wrap around your had once, thus ensuring a secure hold on the light even if you drop it. most lanyards are too long for me.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Sep 21, 2012)

*Re: Holster for Zebralight SC600 in your article.*

Received mine. I understand the low 2 options and middle 2 options. But the high...is proving to be a pain. The way I understand it is you also have two choices. By clicking really fast a bunch of times (perhaps best done while standing on your head?) you enter the "pick a level mode"...you get to pick...strobe...500lm...300lm...200lm as *ONE* of the choices. The super high 750lm (for 5 min) is not changeable...a fixed level in one of the two choices, in the high mode. Is this correct?


----------



## bodhran (Sep 21, 2012)

*Re: Holster for Zebralight SC600 in your article.*

Badbeams...For high I just double click unit I see the strobe. Doesn't have to be done to fast. From there it will cycle repeatedly with each double click through the different mode choices. Just stop when you see the one you want. This selected mode and the 750lm, non changeable mode will then become your two choices for high. I hope this helps.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Sep 21, 2012)

*Re: Holster for Zebralight SC600 in your article.*



bodhran said:


> Badbeams...For high I just double click unit I see the strobe. Doesn't have to be done to fast. From there it will cycle repeatedly with each double click through the different mode choices. Just stop when you see the one you want. This selected mode and the 750lm, non changeable mode will then become your two choices for high. I hope this helps.



A lot! Thank you! I think I might like the light...just got to get past the learning part. Little frustrated right now...


----------



## peterharvey73 (Sep 21, 2012)

*Re: Holster for Zebralight SC600 in your article.*

The high level has two sub-levels.
The second of those sub-levels is adjustable.
To adjust, simply turn the light on any way you like, then double click it six (6) times.
From there on, subsequent double clicks will give differing brightness levels, up to the turbo, then the strobe.
Then it will drop down to the lowest brightness level, and cycle through again.
Switch the light off with one click to save that chosen setting.

Personally, I always have mine programmed on Turbo, because in practical terms, I never use the strobe.
I purchased my SC600 in November last year, so therefore my Turbo stays on indefinintely!
My Turbo will NOT step down after 5 minutes.
However, my H600 headlight will step down from 750 lumens after 5 minutes, automatically - a pain, but then I guess the H600 headlight is so light, it does not have the mass to withstand the heat build up.
Apparently, earlier versions of the SC600 did automatically step down from Turbo 750 lumens after 5 minutes.

These digital buttons are a little tricky to learn, but once you get the hang of it, it is quite versatile.
It is better than an analog button.
While analog continuously variable magnetic rings are great for smaller pocket lights that use 16340/18350 batteries like the Jetbeam RRT-01 with infinitely variable outputs...


----------



## Badbeams3 (Sep 21, 2012)

*Re: Holster for Zebralight SC600 in your article.*

Alright, I think the way I have it setup (the high) is 200lm (and of course 750 as that cannot be changed). So...5lm, 65lm and 200lm.... Double click in high...750lm...I think thats how it`s set...


----------



## peterharvey73 (Sep 21, 2012)

*Re: Holster for Zebralight SC600 in your article.*

Enjoy...


----------



## TurboTalon (Oct 11, 2012)

*Re: Holster for Zebralight SC600 in your article.*

who has a sc600w in stock?


----------



## CM2010 (Oct 12, 2012)

*Re: Holster for Zebralight SC600 in your article.*

Just got one of the new Eagletac 3400mAh 18650 and it fits fine in the SC600.


----------



## Oztorchfreak (Oct 12, 2012)

*Re: Holster for Zebralight SC600 in your article.*



CM2010 said:


> Just got one of the new Eagletac 3400mAh 18650 and it fits fine in the SC600.




That is good to know about as I am getting some 3400mah Panasonics in a week or so.

I don't know if they will fit into the barrel but I will report back when I receive them.

Did you buy the Eagletac 3400mah Li-ion mainly for the SC600 and if it did not fit were you just going to use the Eagletac elsewhere?

If they don't fit my SC600 I can find another place to use them easily somewhere in my growing light collection.


Cheers


----------



## peterharvey73 (Oct 12, 2012)

*Re: Holster for Zebralight SC600 in your article.*

Eagletac 3100 mAH button tops fits fine in my SC600.
Looks like I just missed out on the 3400 mAH technology...


----------



## Badbeams3 (Oct 12, 2012)

*Re: Holster for Zebralight SC600 in your article.*

Where do you find the Eagletac 3400?


----------



## peterharvey73 (Oct 12, 2012)

*Re: Holster for Zebralight SC600 in your article.*

It's at lightjunction, but it is presently sold out..


----------



## flame2000 (Oct 12, 2012)

*Re: Holster for Zebralight SC600 in your article.*

My SC600 just came in yesterday. Tried it with both Xtar 2600 and Trustfire flame. The Xtar 2600 is kinda tight fit, had to flick the light a few times a remove the li-ion cell.
I showed the SC600 to my mom, and she goes "Wow....that's really bright. How much you paid for it?" Told her it cost $95. My wife overhead it and while I was over in my bedroom playing with the light, she walked over quietly and twisted my left ear and goes "You paid $95 for a flashlight! Have you not something better to buy!"  
Guess my Fenix LD41 & Crelant V9CS had to wait now.


----------



## g.p. (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: Holster for Zebralight SC600 in your article.*



flame2000 said:


> ... "You paid $95 for a flashlight!


You need to get better at justifying these kinds of things! 

The old 3D Maglite that every non-flashaholic knows and loves puts out about 80 lumens. All you have to do is say that this one puts out over seven times the light as one of those huge $35 Maglites, so really you saved about $150 for the amount of light that it can put out. Plus this one runs for 80 days, and fits in the palm of your hand! Much more convenient than carrying around all of those Maglites and way cheaper to keep the batteries fresh too!

:twothumbs


----------



## flame2000 (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: Holster for Zebralight SC600 in your article.*



g.p. said:


> You need to get better at justifying these kinds of things!
> 
> The old 3D Maglite that every non-flashaholic knows and loves puts out about 80 lumens. All you have to do is say that this one puts out over seven times the light as one of those huge $35 Maglites, so really you saved about $150 for the amount of light that it can put out. Plus this one runs for 80 days, and fits in the palm of your hand! Much more convenient than carrying around all of those Maglites and way cheaper to keep the batteries fresh too!
> 
> :twothumbs



Yeah, I guess you are right. Got to educate her a bit on LED flashlight so that I can justify buying more flashlight!


----------



## Zeruel (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: Holster for Zebralight SC600 in your article.*

Next time she buys a pair of shoes for $95, you know what to do.


----------



## g.p. (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: Holster for Zebralight SC600 in your article.*



Zeruel said:


> Next time she buys a pair of shoes for $95, you know what to do.



Yeah...keep your mouth shut if you know what's good for you!!!


----------



## Hondo (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: Holster for Zebralight SC600 in your article.*



TurboTalon said:


> who has a sc600w in stock?




Looks like we are between batches. What I did when I wanted mine, and the situation was the same, was just order it from Zebralight, and wait. When the next batch was out, it showed up in my mailbox within a couple of days. At that time, I think I waited a total of about three weeks, but that is no indicator of when they will be back this time. I do think this model gets a pretty high priority for production, though, so it should not be too long.


----------



## cloudbuster (Oct 21, 2012)

does this light have filters? or can you buy one from another brand? (red, blue, green)

Im considering this light for tracking in the desert. Also is to my understand that the W would be better for this task color rendering if I use it at a 45degree to the ground to look for sign in the dirt.

Also would the low be good enough that I wont have to wait to adapt my eyes?
Thanks!


----------



## tobrien (Oct 21, 2012)

cloudbuster said:


> does this light have filters? or can you buy one from another brand? (red, blue, green)
> 
> Im considering this light for tracking in the desert. Also is to my understand that the W would be better for this task color rendering if I use it at a 45degree to the ground to look for sign in the dirt.
> 
> ...



i'm not sure if they'll fit 100%, but check out the slip-on Surefire brand filters, they may be roughly the same size i'm guessing (can anyone confirm?)

the W model (warm white) is better at color rendering, correct. 

the low is great, too in my experience and having two low modes is good


----------



## bodhran (Oct 21, 2012)

Checked and the Surefire slip on filters I have are to small for my 600.


----------



## cloudbuster (Oct 21, 2012)

thanks.
did you try this one. the 1'' slip on
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001V2QNFW/?tag=cpf0b6-20

maybe this one would fit but sure is pricey 1.25''
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002J98X2C/?tag=cpf0b6-20


----------



## tobrien (Oct 22, 2012)

bodhran said:


> Checked and the Surefire slip on filters I have are to small for my 600.



ah okay, thanks for checking bud!


----------



## Johan (Oct 26, 2012)

The last flashlight I purchased was a wolf-eyes M90x rattlesnake. I was using the extension tube with the 2 x 18650 2100mah batteries. Unfortunately it was lost about a year ago and I am in the market for a new light.

The Zebralight SC600 looks like a good candidate. Should I go for the 600 or the 600w?
For the batteries I am going to get AW 3100mah or Redilast 3100mah. (unless there are any of the new 3400mah available and they fit)

I still have the 18650 charger for the wolf-eyes, but it is a tail-cap charger. There is probably no possibility to retrofit this to charge the Zebralight?


----------



## flame2000 (Oct 26, 2012)

Johan said:


> The last flashlight I purchased was a wolf-eyes M90x rattlesnake. I was using the extension tube with the 2 x 18650 2100mah batteries. Unfortunately it was lost about a year ago and I am in the market for a new light.
> 
> The Zebralight SC600 looks like a good candidate. Should I go for the 600 or the 600w?
> For the batteries I am going to get AW 3100mah or Redilast 3100mah. (unless there are any of the new 3400mah available and they fit)
> ...



I just ordered some Keeppower 3400mAh from eBay. They're the cheapest Panasonic 3400 I could find. I'll let you know if they fit my SC600 when it arrives.

*Update: Keeppower 3400mAh will NOT fit into my SC600 (lanyard hole version)!*


----------



## Oztorchfreak (Oct 26, 2012)

Johan said:


> The last flashlight I purchased was a wolf-eyes M90x rattlesnake. I was using the extension tube with the 2 x 18650 2100mah batteries. Unfortunately it was lost about a year ago and I am in the market for a new light.
> 
> The Zebralight SC600 looks like a good candidate. Should I go for the 600 or the 600w?
> For the batteries I am going to get AW 3100mah or Redilast 3100mah. (unless there are any of the new 3400mah available and they fit)
> ...



I have owned the SC600 since it first came out.

Good output, short pocket rocket, well machined, the ON/OFF button is well recessed to stop accidental turn-ons and the tint is slightly creamy.

My mate has the SC600W and it is noticeably warmer than my SC600.

The UI is well thought out except mastering the timing to go from OFF to LOW can be a real challenge and I still get the timing wrong.

If it was my only light I would probably get more used to the timing to get to LOW from OFF eventually.

If you miss the timing to get to LOW it blasts into HIGH mode.

I usually just let it go to high and hold the button down and let it cycle around to what mode I want.

Apart from the timing to LOW learning curve it is a solid little pocket rocket!!!


Cheers


----------



## CM2010 (Oct 27, 2012)

Eagletac 3400's fit and work fine in the SC600.


----------



## CM2010 (Oct 29, 2012)

Just got 2 Keeppower 3400's and neither will fit into the SC600.


----------



## flame2000 (Oct 29, 2012)

CM2010 said:


> Just got 2 Keeppower 3400's and neither will fit into the SC600.



Aww man.....that's no good. I'm still waiting for mine. Cross my fingers!


----------



## g.p. (Oct 29, 2012)

Zebralight 36500 cells just hit the site a few days ago. I bet they fit.


----------



## ZRXBILL (Oct 29, 2012)

g.p. said:


> Zebralight 36500 cells just hit the site a few days ago. I bet they fit.




36500 cells??


----------



## Johan (Oct 29, 2012)

g.p. said:


> Zebralight 36500 cells just hit the site a few days ago. I bet they fit.



http://www.zebralight.com/ZL631-3100mAh-18650-Protected-Li-ion-Battery_p_102.html

I think he meant 18650. 
Their description: Protected 18650 Li-ion rechargeable battery with Panasonic 3100mAh cell.


----------



## g.p. (Oct 29, 2012)

Sorry, typing too fast on my way out the door.

They only have two different cells, and since the 14500 won't work in the SC600...glad someone was capable of figuring it out! :laughing:


----------



## Replay13 (Nov 1, 2012)

I am getting a SC600 soon and I would like to know if anyone is running this battery and if the fit is ok? " 3100mAh PROTECTED Orbtronic (Panasonic NCR18650A cell inside) 

I just noticed that it is a re-wrapped cell, but most cells seem to be re-wrapped Panasonic cells seems like. I was looking to get the battery in a kit form from Amazon with the Xtar WP2 II charger. It looks like a good buy $49 for the charger and two batteries.

Thanks,
James


----------



## Johan (Nov 2, 2012)

flame2000 said:


> I just ordered some Keeppower 3400mAh from eBay. They're the cheapest Panasonic 3400 I could find. I'll let you know if they fit my SC600 when it arrives.



I purchased a Redilast 3400mah battery last night. The redilast 3100mah are supposed to fit the SC600 and the redilast 3400mah are supposed to be the same size.


----------



## oeL (Nov 2, 2012)

CM2010 said:


> Just got 2 Keeppower 3400's and neither will fit into the SC600.



Do we have to care about length or thickness when choosing batteries for the SC600?


----------



## flame2000 (Nov 2, 2012)

Johan said:


> I purchased a Redilast 3400mah battery last night. The redilast 3100mah are supposed to fit the SC600 and the redilast 3400mah are supposed to be the same size.



Do keep us update on this Redilast 3400mAh cell or you could update under this thread below. Thanks! 

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?322436-Battery-considerations-Zebralight-SC600


----------



## Johan (Nov 5, 2012)

Just ordered a SC600w neutral white straight from zebralight.


----------



## burntoshine (Nov 5, 2012)

What was recommended to me was AW 18650s and the PILA IBC charger. I bought the 2900 mah AWs. They fit the SC600w just like a battery should; perfectly. I've been using this combo since the SC600w was released with zero problems. I then bought the H600w. the AWs fit perfectly in there, too.

I have also been leaving one of my SC600w's on the lowest (moonmode) setting all night, on my night stand; just so I can find it in the dark. My nightstand has a thick layer of glass on top, so the light shines through a bit and makes a nice glow around the light. I don't have lights with trits anymore; this is the next best thing.

I mentioned this before, but these make great bike lights with those simple Twofish lockblocks. And the H600w on the noggin is the supreme bike light. Let me tell you that 2 SC600w's on a bike and a H600w on the head is a great combination and more than enough light for trekking through the woods at night.


----------



## Alpinebully (Nov 6, 2012)

Johan said:


> Just ordered a SC600w neutral white straight from zebralight.



Me too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Cannot wait for it to arrive. If their Facebook update a week or so back is still on track, they should be available for shipping very soon, fingers crossed.


----------



## Johan (Nov 6, 2012)

Alpinebully said:


> Me too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Cannot wait for it to arrive. If their Facebook update a week or so back is still on track, they should be available for shipping very soon, fingers crossed.



I got a shipping notice on mine the next day. Now I am just crossing my fingers the Redilast 3400mah fits.

*Expected Delivery By:*
November 9, 2012 

Delivery Confirmation™​


----------



## eloreno (Nov 7, 2012)

Johan said:


> I got a shipping notice on mine the next day. Now I am just crossing my fingers the Redilast 3400mah fits.
> 
> *Expected Delivery By:*
> November 9, 2012
> ...




I ordered an SC600w yesterday, and got shipping confirmation today. 

I am quite pleased with my SC600 MKI overall. Although cool white has it's place, I much prefer the neutral tints and I'm willing to sacrifice some output to get it. I am very excited to receive this light as my SC600 has been my go-to light since I received it!

Are the currently shipping SC600's MKII or MKIII?


----------



## Johan (Nov 7, 2012)

eloreno said:


> Are the currently shipping SC600's MKII or MKIII?



I'm not sure, but I would be interested to know. This light will be my first zebralight.


----------



## Alpinebully (Nov 8, 2012)

Fantastic guys, i checked a few times last night and this morning but hadnt received any further information about my order, but before posting as such i thought id quickly check my email again one more time..., low and behold an email was sent this afternoon stating it's been shipped today!

One thing ive just realized is the shipping method used must have changed, i did select one of the premium courier methods at an additional cost. Then used paypal to pay, but all it did was log me into paypal then it went back to the zebralight checkout where i then completed the transaction.... I then checked the amount taken from my account and it was less then expected, so i checked the receipt from Zebralight and the shipping method used was the standard air mail, not DHL.

This will be my first Zebralight too Johan, i cannot wait!

How does one tell the difference between the MK2 and MK3's? I would assume these flashlights would be the latest type given they were on backorder...


----------



## flame2000 (Nov 8, 2012)

What's the difference between MK1, MK2, MK3?


----------



## Alpinebully (Nov 8, 2012)

Mostly guessing after reading hundreds of posts i cannot find anything exactly to quote so;

Battery length, i think the earlier versions (MkI)? were slightly shallower inside the battery section and there were issues with some batteries. So they bored out another 1mm or so to allow for better battery fit (MkII).

Lanyard tab with hole integrated into the tube (MkIII)?.


----------



## flame2000 (Nov 8, 2012)

Alpinebully said:


> Mostly guessing after reading hundreds of posts i cannot find anything exactly to quote so;
> 
> Battery length, i think the earlier versions (MkI)? were slightly shallower inside the battery section and there were issues with some batteries. So they bored out another 1mm or so to allow for better battery fit (MkII).
> 
> Lanyard tab with hole integrated into the tube (MkIII)?.



Thanks for the answers. :twothumbs
Else I gotta flip thru the hundreds of post to find out.


----------



## peterharvey73 (Nov 9, 2012)

I have the lanyard attachment integrated into the body tube, so I must have Mk III - I purchased mine in November 2011 - about 12 months ago.

Btw, mine does not step down from turbo after 5 minutes; it stays on turbo the whole time - which I like. 
However, my 2012 H600 headlight steps down after 5 minutes ; I guess because it is so light and does not have much mass to take the heat....


----------



## Replay13 (Nov 10, 2012)

I got my SC600 yesterday... all I can say is WOW!! It puts out a lot of light for such a small flashlight. The full beam is nice for hiking, I can see branches coming at me and see the path at the same time. I also have a SC51 that I thought was bright, but the 600 blows it away! 

I also got the batteries from Z/L, and a Xtar charger from the internet. I had a hard time getting the batteries to charge, I had to move the batteries around a lot in the charger to get the green light to go to the red light (red for charge). Then they charged good, they finished in just over 4 hrs at 4.21v and 4.22v just off the charger. I'm thinking that the flat front on that battery is having a hard time making a contact, or else I have a issue with the charger getting started. I'll find something to put on the front of the charger contact next time to see if that helps it to get started.

Anyways, I couldn't be happier with the flashlight, and I'm hoping I can get the charger starting problem worked out. The batteries are really flat on the front, so that might be the problem.
James


----------



## g.p. (Nov 12, 2012)

I have had to add a drop a of solder to some of my chargers to get the flat end of the 18650's to make contact.


----------



## eloreno (Nov 12, 2012)

Got my new SC600w today, my first sc600 had no lanyard attachment, the button feels clicker, and there is no spring at the positive contact, which my new sc600w does. My new sc600w will take some getting used to as the button isn't near as clicky. 

By the way, I talked to zebralight today and there are some very cool things in the pipeline!
I was sworn to secrecy, but you'll all know soon enough!!!

Erik


----------



## Replay13 (Nov 12, 2012)

g.p. said:


> I have had to add a drop a of solder to some of my chargers to get the flat end of the 18650's to make contact.



I played with the charger some today. If I slide the switch to "0" (usb out) setting, the red light in the center comes on if a battery is in #1 slot and is making good contact. I had to wiggle and turn the battery to get the red light to come on. Then I got a small piece of tinfoil and folded it a couple times and put that between the contact and the front of the battery. Bingo, had good contact no matter how I wiggled or turned the battery. So all is good, just need to make a small adjustment. Got a battery charging on it now.

I'm really happy with the SC600. I'm no expert but the tint on mine seems perfect! It looks slightly warmer then my SC51 when aimed at a white wall. I like the stiffer and recessed switch. It still works easy enough without worry of coming on in my pocket like my SC51. I carry the SC51 with the tail cap loosened about a quarter of a turn.

Went hiking with my daughter and grand kids today and after the hike we was eating in a small sandwich shop just after dark and the lights went out. Did a tail stand with the SC51 on the center of the table and everyone had enough light to finish eating. They even got out the ones they was working on finished and to the customers. Lights came back on about 10 mins later... everyone loved the little light, it was brighter then the one that the establishment finally found about the time the lights came back on.


----------



## Southpaw1925 (Nov 13, 2012)

Can't wait to get my sc600 in the mail!! I ordered it from illuminationgear.com and I hope they have have good service. My previous EDC was great as it was kind of a gateway light for me when it comes to being interested from throwers to flood lights. I have a klarus xt2c at 470 lumens XML. Love the illumination that came out of the light but I'm expecting my second boy in jan and I need a light that can tail stand and need a low low when I need to check on him and a low 2.8lm output when i feed him at night. I also got the eagletac 3100 mah li-on cell. The sc600 fits the bill perfectly!!


----------



## amherstia (Nov 14, 2012)

Will anyone tell about zl sc600 & 600w 's actual useful throw and wideness of beam or throw and flood ?
Eager to know .......


----------



## Southpaw1925 (Nov 14, 2012)

amherstia said:


> Will anyone tell about zl sc600 & 600w 's actual useful throw and wideness of beam or throw and flood ?
> Eager to know .......



If no one (which I hardly doubt) will tell you, simply YouTube zebralight sc600 and look for Marhalls (going prepared) demo on the light. It'll give you more than enough idea on how wide and how floody the beam is through 3 different outside settings.


----------



## peterharvey73 (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanks to its compact small diameter, shallow depth, and medium orange peel MOP surface textured reflector, the SC600 is generally one of the floodiest, widest hot spots, and widest spill beams - in the single 18650 powered class.
The wide spill is exceptionally practical for illumination.

It has little throw; throws about 145 to 165 meters depending on the tests. However this throw is generally much further and better than the single CR123 or single 16340 powered XM-L class which only throws in the low 100+ meters.
Huge throw is generally great for posing and playing around.


----------



## peterharvey73 (Nov 14, 2012)

The SC600W has a slightly smaller maximum lumen output, so its throw will be diminished, but the spill is just as wide, while the warmer tint is for superior color rendering at the red/orange end of the spectrum.

The SC600 cool has a slightly higher max output, and the cool tint is superior for color rendering at the blue/violet end of the spectrum.

A neutral tint is in-between, and renders greens better...


----------



## g.p. (Nov 15, 2012)

I thought that the standard SC600 was nuetral or pretty close to it when I looked it up?


----------



## Johan (Nov 15, 2012)

I had ordered the sc600w and it showed as "in stock" on the website. However turns out it was back-ordered so I substituted the standard sc600 light, should show up today.


----------



## peterharvey73 (Nov 15, 2012)

g.p. said:


> I thought that the standard SC600 was nuetral or pretty close to it when I looked it up?



The standard SC600 is cool @ 6300K.
The SC600w @ 4200K is not warm, but neutral. Trickey...


----------



## g.p. (Nov 15, 2012)

That's what it was, that the "warm" is actually more nuetral.


----------



## Southpaw1925 (Nov 16, 2012)

Got mine about 30 mins ago and I cannot take my hands off of it! First impression was its tiny!! I know some people say that this is considered too bulky for EDC but after edcing a fenix tk15s2 at work, this thing is super tiny.

Fit and finish is perfect and the clip is amazing. Very snug, and complements the light very well.

I bought the eagletac 3100 mah with the light and first impression upon turning the light on was WOW!!! And this is during the day! Had to go to the bathroom to test the brightness and damn...HANDS DOWN this is the brightest light I have ever laid my hands on. I'm still in awe at how bright a light at this size can be.


The UI, I learned by reading and watching YouTube videos prior to receiving the light so as soon as I turned the light on the UI is cake. I dont understand how some people have a fuss about the UI. This is probably my fav UI bc it's one button and I can operate it one handed quickly. 

The weight of this light is perfectly balanced as well and the ergonomics is fantastic! 







This light is THE edc light I've been looking and waiting for. Gonna stick to this one as my bonafide EDC for many years to come. Thank you ZEBRALIGHT!!


----------



## Southpaw1925 (Nov 16, 2012)

Sorry for the double post!


----------



## Southpaw1925 (Nov 16, 2012)

peterharvey73 said:


> I have the lanyard attachment integrated into the body tube, so I must have Mk III - I purchased mine in November 2011 - about 12 months ago.
> 
> Btw, mine does not step down from turbo after 5 minutes; it stays on turbo the whole time - which I like.
> However, my 2012 H600 headlight steps down after 5 minutes ; I guess because it is so light and does not have much mass to take the heat....



Does anyone know if this is true? Does it not step down from turbo after 5mins? Particularly with the most recent sc600?


----------



## Replay13 (Nov 16, 2012)

I got mine a couple weeks ago. I checked the step down, if you look at a watch with a second hand its steps down from turbo to high at 5 mins right to the second. Then after the battery starts getting run down it will step down high/turbo to medium, but I could still go back up and run mine on high low for a while (200 lumen setting). Just out hiking the 200 lumen high low is perfect for me and turbo is just a double click away, same to go back to high low.

I also love the light and love the UI, but I was used to the UI with my SC51.


----------



## Johan (Nov 16, 2012)

flame2000 said:


> Do keep us update on this Redilast 3400mAh cell or you could update under this thread below. Thanks!
> 
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?322436-Battery-considerations-Zebralight-SC600



Good news! The Redilast 3400mAh 18650 fit great! Light powers up no problems.
Will post more in depth with pictures later!


----------



## pjandyho (Nov 16, 2012)

Southpaw1925 said:


> Does anyone know if this is true? Does it not step down from turbo after 5mins? Particularly with the most recent sc600?


It is supposed to step down at 5 mins. Zebralight had a batch or two whereby the step down was omitted but that had been fixed long ago.


----------



## Southpaw1925 (Nov 16, 2012)

Thank you for the info. I re read selfbuilts review one the sc600 and it has a timer for 5 mins to step down but he did mention you simply turn the light off and then on again for high. Either way, I finally put my light away after holding it for hours. I'm still in shock at how crazy bright it is.


----------



## bodhran (Nov 17, 2012)

We hiked Half Dome in Yosemite a couple months ago and the family wanted to hit the trail at two in the morning. I was a little nervous about hiking that trail with flashlights but with the SC600w, it was a pleasure. After that I could honestly answer the question, if you could only have one light, for me it would be the 600w.


----------



## nanucq (Nov 17, 2012)

Southpaw1925 said:


> Got mine about 30 mins ago and I cannot take my hands off of it!...........
> This light is THE edc light I've been looking and waiting for. Gonna stick to this one as my bonafide EDC for many years to come. Thank you ZEBRALIGHT!!



Same here, i'v been EDC'ing my SC600 for a year and i find it perfect in terms of UI, modes, runtimes and beam in my "urban" environment. 

This is definitely a very well balanced flashlight


----------



## TEEJ (Nov 17, 2012)

Floody beams are the most useful for most people, as you can then see your environment more as you would in daylight, just being able to see everything around you...as opposed to the tight beams that force you to look around like you're looking through a paper towel tube at what's out there. 

As the older lights had so few lumens to work with...they HAD to make the beams tight to see anything, even if the view WAS through a paper towel tube, etc.

So a 100 lumen monster light was considered a glaring hot flame thrower, and no one back then could imagine how anything brighter could be useful...as just about no one considered spreading the extra lumens out more...so a 750 lumen light might light something up the same as a 100 lumen light, with simply a larger area being lit at a time.

Its one of the reasons I am always gritting my teeth when the cavalcade of "how many lumens is good/enough/perfect/needed..." questions/threads are posted....with no mention of the beam angle that would make a CONTEXT for the number of lumens.

The SC600's 750 lumens is not too much to EDC...its a very useful output for its PATTERN.


----------



## maxrep12 (Nov 17, 2012)

TEEJ said:


> Floody beams are the most useful for most people, as you can then see your environment more as you would in daylight, just being able to see everything around you...as opposed to the tight beams that force you to look around like you're looking through a paper towel tube at what's out there.
> 
> As the older lights had so few lumens to work with...they HAD to make the beams tight to see anything, even if the view WAS through a paper towel tube, etc.
> 
> ...


Perfectly stated.

Unfortunately, sometimes it is the long time members that make misleading statements about the sc600 being involved with the novelty of recent "lumen wars". Simply put, the sc600 is reinstating our peripheral vision, and that requires lumens.

I have zero use for throwers. Purchasing a laser pointer satisfies that novelty.


----------



## peterharvey73 (Nov 17, 2012)

pjandyho said:


> It is supposed to step down at 5 mins. Zebralight had a batch or two whereby the step down was omitted but that had been fixed long ago.



Was this a deliberate/intentional omission?
Or was it a mutant faulty batch?

Nevermind if my SC600 is faulty.
Personally, I don't mind if the Cree XM-L in my SC600 has a reduced life span as a result, because I think I will have another new single 18650 powered flashlight long before the emitter dies out. 
If the omission of a 5 minute turbo cut-out significantly reduces the lifespan of the emitter, then I would have to get an exchange with Zebralight, but at the moment, I'll just take a risk, and try my luck.
In some ways, it is a bit like Saabluster overdriving his lights, albeit with superior cooling.

I have an RRT-01 which did strobe when the ring is turned backwards/forwards three times, however lately, due to a malfunction, this feature no longer works at all. 
Also in this rare situation, I don't mind at all, because I never liked accidental operation of the strobe/SOS after three turns backwards/forwards...


----------



## pjandyho (Nov 17, 2012)

peterharvey73 said:


> Was this a deliberate/intentional omission?
> Or was it a mutant faulty batch?
> 
> Nevermind if my SC600 is faulty.
> ...


It wasn't intentional and it is a glitch in the circuit's program. I once had a couple of SC600w which did not step down and it got too hot to even hand hold at around the 8 minute mark. Most likely also caused by the less efficient neutral white emitter, and Zebralight had them both replaced.


----------



## ZebraLight (Nov 20, 2012)

pjandyho said:


> It wasn't intentional and it is a glitch in the circuit's program. I once had a couple of SC600w which did not step down and it got too hot to even hand hold at around the 8 minute mark. Most likely also caused by the less efficient neutral white emitter, and Zebralight had them both replaced.



That's correct. All SC600 and SC600w, except several dozens from the first batch, have a turbo mode timer of 5min. We later added an 'auto step down' feature to the SC600/SC600w that will step-down output levels based on the estimated remaining battery capacity.


----------



## Romanko (Nov 23, 2012)

Looks like cold version of SC600 no longer available. There is no on the zebralight site.


----------



## thaugen (Nov 23, 2012)

Romanko said:


> Looks like cold version of SC600 no longer available. There is no on the zebralight site.



I notice this as well and was wondering where the SC600 went. While I was at the site I pulled the trigger on a SC600w!

Edit...looks like the SC600 is back on the site.


----------



## naiter (Nov 24, 2012)

whats to discuss? just save up and get it! muhahaha


----------



## flame2000 (Nov 24, 2012)

It's about time Zebralight make some good quality holster for their SC600. I think they have put enough SC600 & SC600W on the market to generate a interest for these holster. :santa:


----------



## shelm (Dec 3, 2012)

I almost opened a new thread for this topic LOL!!







Who's in?

I am!!


----------



## AVService (Dec 3, 2012)

I have been holding off on the 600 so that is good news!

Does anyone know about the clip they list for the SC80/SC600 but with no picture on the site?
Surely it can not be the same clip for both lights? And the clip on the SC80 is so bad I am afraid I will lose mine without a lot of effort if relying on the included clip/

Anyone seen this mystery clip???


----------



## TMCGLASSON36 (Dec 3, 2012)

shelm said:


> I almost opened a new thread for this topic LOL!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was just looking at the new ET TX25C2 not anymore. I'll take one. Just got my first SC600 and love it.


----------



## Pretbek (Dec 3, 2012)

I would still go for the 4200K SC600*w* version, I prefer that tint over the 6300K.


----------



## Romanko (Dec 11, 2012)

XM-L2 already announced. Would be nice to see update of SC600 with XM-L2.


----------



## neutralwhite (Dec 16, 2012)

Pretbek said:


> I would still go for the 4200K SC600*w* version, I prefer that tint over the 6300K.



would the FENIX PD32 UE be at 4200k as well ?.
thanks.


----------



## neutralwhite (Dec 17, 2012)

*DY*
also what is the kelvin K rating of the new PD32 UE? 4800K / 5200K?



thanks
[*=center]Today



03:28​
*Fenix Worldwide*
The diamerter of PD32(UE) is 24mm. The cct is 5000k


----------



## shelm (Dec 28, 2012)

Question: 

Are there SC600*w* owners who are *not* satisfied with the *tint* or beam pattern of their SC600*w*? -- maybe some NW samples had a greenish NW, too yellow, or nonuniform tint across the beam profile or some other kind of beam lottery?

( I am asking because i am hearing that the initial release of SC52 on 1xEneloop may have greenish CW tint, which is to expected from XM-L U2 imo, so i was wondering if ZL's choice of NW emitter is 100% always a *safe bet*. If it is, then i'll definitely wait for the SC52*w* and skip the SC52 cw XML. )


----------



## AVService (Dec 28, 2012)

I love my SC600w.
Mine has no trace of Green that I can tell even at low outputs where I could normally see them more easily if present.
I am not sure I could talk about Beam Pattern with this light really as it just floods where I tend to use it so far but it is a huge bright wall of warm light that I like or a small moonlight table lamp with an old Fuji film canister slipped over the bezel in my camper.
I think this may be my favorite Zebra,well next to all my other favorite Zebras.
Did I mention I love this light?!


----------



## pjandyho (Dec 28, 2012)

The floody beam profile of my SC600w is quite pleasant in my opinion. As for the tint, I could only say that it could be better. Although the tint on mine is nice, when compared to some of my other neutral white lights I honestly felt that it could benefit with a slight touch of magenta in it. Anyway, tint is subjective so YMMV.


----------



## oeL (Dec 28, 2012)

SC600W in direct comparison to two Xeno E03 V3 (NW tint): The ZL has a warmer tint, with a little better color rendering. Not greenish/purple at all.

SC600W compared to two different XML U2 CW lights with "throw" characteristics: Walking at night in the forests with the ZL is much more pleasure.The CW tint gives you a bit of a "black-and-white" feeling, and the small bright spot is not useful when you need to care for each single step you make. Athough the lumen output of the C600W is a bit less, you can grab more information from your surrounding.


----------



## markr6 (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm curious about the tint of the H600w. Is there anyone with an H600w AND Nitecore EA4 or Fenix PD32UE? I have these and like the tint. I know the H600w should be warmer, but would like it if someone could do a direct comparison (not just stating 4200K vs 5000K). Thanks!


----------



## TEEJ (Dec 28, 2012)

markr6 said:


> I'm curious about the tint of the H600w. Is there anyone with an H600w AND Nitecore EA4 or Fenix PD32UE? I have these and like the tint. I know the H600w should be warmer, but would like it if someone could do a direct comparison (not just stating 4200K vs 5000K). Thanks!



The light from the 600W looks YELLOW, like a car's fog lights.


----------



## g.p. (Dec 29, 2012)

TEEJ said:


> The light from the 600W looks YELLOW, like a car's fog lights.


EWWW!

:sick2:


----------



## neutralwhite (Dec 29, 2012)

ain't that yellow better for your eyes than that whiteish neutral ?.



g.p. said:


> EWWW!
> 
> :sick2:


----------



## oeL (Dec 29, 2012)

TEEJ said:


> The light from the 600W looks YELLOW, like a car's fog lights.



I must disagree. On a white wall, the beam of a cars high beam has a bit of yellow/orange, while the SC600W looks just "white", some cool-neutral. Compare the SC600W with a fog beam - that usually has a lower color temperature than the high beam - it will look cool white, even a bit blue. Compare it with a XML U2 cool white, it will look yellow.

Its all relative.


----------



## burntoshine (Dec 29, 2012)

TEEJ said:


> The light from the 600W looks YELLOW, like a car's fog lights.



Oh yeah? Well cool white is always an ugly, hazy ghostly blue when compared to a neutral or or high CRI. :nana:


----------



## TEEJ (Dec 29, 2012)

burntoshine said:


> Oh yeah? Well cool white is always an ugly, hazy ghostly blue when compared to a neutral or or high CRI. :nana:




LOL - you say that as thought you don't LIKE yellow light?


I use yellow fog beams on purpose.


----------



## burntoshine (Dec 29, 2012)

TEEJ said:


> LOL - you say that as thought you don't LIKE yellow light?
> 
> 
> I use yellow fog beams on purpose.



I suppose they are yellowy in a sense, but I think of the tint as a more fire-like color; like candlelight. And using the warmer tinted fog lights should be ideal, so that makes total sense to me.

I thought you were insulting warmer tints, so I was just throwing some mud back at you in good fun.


----------



## neutralwhite (Dec 29, 2012)

so if warm makes it all cosy, what does neutral do?. cosy and cool ?. because some say neutral is no way near cool.
lol.

thanks...:thinking:


----------



## moozooh (Dec 29, 2012)

Neutral is supposed to introduce less foreign tint into objects' own colors, hence "neutral".

This is distinct from high CRI, which focuses on color reproduction specifically, but the way CRI is calculated currently may allow for a very significant reddish/yellowish tint (90+ CRI XM-Ls are 2600–3200 K, which is why they aren't very popular even with custom manufacturers).

A highly neutral (say, 4500–5000 K) low-ish CRI light could make all colors look equally bleak, for instance, while a high CRI non-neutral light makes them look vivid but may introduce chromatic distortions of its own.


----------



## TEEJ (Dec 29, 2012)

Yeah, in real life...tint is just that...what color your light is. The rendition of OTHER THING'S colors is not necessarily related. That's more of a function of the CRI and even some other factors.


----------



## CM2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

Any news on the MKII yet?


----------



## neutralwhite (Jan 1, 2013)

i saw this as new posts, and thought I would check too and see if its released. 
it should be soon, im sure, although I did hear end of Jan.



CM2010 said:


> Any news on the MKII yet?


----------

